# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پزشکی,دندانپزشکی,داروسازی | روزانه,آزاد,پردیس | جامع کنکور 97

## ARYAN

*
مطالب اين پست مربوط به كنكور 94 بوده و برخى توضيحات و ارجاعات و آمار و ارقام (همچنين اضافه شدن رشته محل هاى تعهدى) اكنون متفاوت است.
*



با سلام و خسته نباشیدی که باید به تمامی داوطلبان کنکور 94 گفت...عده ای امسال راه خود را جدا کردند و راهی دانشگاه می شوند و تعداد کثیری کارشان را با کنکور سال دیگر ادامه می دهند,برای ابن عده که اکثریت داوطلبان تجربی را تشکیل می دهند آرزوی موفقیت می کنیم و امیدواریم در سال پیش رو که وقت بسیار خوبی نیز تا آن باقی مانده با برنامه ریزی و انتخاب صحیح منابع و استفاده از تجربیات به هدف خود برسند.

به روز های مهمی نزدیک می شویم...انتخاب رشته...جالب است بدانید *معمولا داوطلبان قدر این دوران را در ترم اول دانشگاه خود می دانند و گاهی ای کاش ها و پشیمانی ها شروع می شود.*

بهتر است همین تاپیک را به عنوان تاپیک مقایسه ای برای کنکور 94 نگه داریم و بحث های لازم را انجام دهیم... .

نخست بهتر است به انواع دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی بپردازیم سپس به رشته ها:

*روزانه:*
تحصیل در این نوع رشته محل رایگان بوده و فرد پس از اتمام دوران تحصیلش دارای تعهداتی به دولت خواهد بود.

*آزاد:*
در اکثر رشته محل های آن رتبه های به نسبت بالاتری برای قبولی کافی است...شهریه ای حدود 40% تا 60% رشته محل های پردیس خواهد داشت و این نوع دانشگاه کاملا مستقل است و ربطی به دانشگاه سراسری (شامل روزانه و پردیس) آن شهر ندارد.

*پردیس:*
بیشترین ابهامات نسبت به این رشته محل است...تحصیل در این رشته محل معادل کل هزینه ی پرداختی ای است که دولت برای یک دانشجوی روزانه خرج می کند و ساير.بعضی از دانشگاه ها کلاس هایشان با دانشجویان روزانه در یک کلاس بوده و هیچگونه تفاوتی ندارند (مانند تهران و اهواز و اصفهان)...بعضی ها در یک دانشکده بوده اما کلاس های آن ها جدا می باشد (مانند شهید بهشتی)...بعضی نیز دارای مکان تحصیل چداگانه می باشند (مانند شیراز و بابل).
شرایط تحصیل در این رشته محل در کنکور 93 دگرگون شد و مصاحبه حذف و پذیرش صرفا با رتبه ی کنکور انجام شد و از قبل بسیار سخت تر و بهتر شد...دانشجویانی بودند پارسال که پردیس رشته محل خود را به روزانه و آزاد سایر رشته محل های دکترا ترجیح دادند.در ضعیف ترین حالت ممکن در منطقه 1 داوطلبان حدود رتبه ی زیر 4000 و در مناطق 2 و 3 حدود رتبه ی زیر 6000 نیاز داشتند.

ابهامات دیگر را به صورت پرسش و پاسخ مطرح می کنیم:

*آیا این حقیقت دارد که دانشگاه مصاحبه انجام می دهد و معیار رتبه ی کنکور نیست و مسائل مالی بسیار دخیل هستند و دانشجویان بسیار ضعیف در این رشته محل ها تحصیل می کنند؟
*تا پیش از کنکور 93 چنین بود...دانشگاه مصاحبه انجام می داد و داوطلب از صافی های مختلفی از جمله وضعیت مالی رد می شد...در ورودی های گذشته نیز دانشجویانی با وضعیت علمی نازل وچود داشتند...از سال 93 این قضیه حذف و پذیرش صرفا با رتبه ی داوطلب انجام شد و هیچگونه مصاحبه ای در کار نبود.

*من شنیده ام که فلانی در سال 93 باز هم با رتبه ی بالا وارد پردیس شد...جریان چیست؟*
این ها کسانی هستند که در تکمیل ظرفیت کنکور 92 دانشگاه با مصاحبه پذیدفته شده اند نه با رتبه ی کنکو سال 93...هیچ راهی برای حضور در پردیس ها در سال 93 به جز کنکور نبود.
*
هم اکنون وضعیت داوطلبان ورودی های 93 چگونه است؟*
دانشگاه به دانشگاه و فرد به فرد قطعا فرق می کند...ورودی های امسال اکثریت تراز های 6000 و گاها 7000 به بالای کانون بودند...اما اگر بخواهیم از قوت های دانشجویان پردیس مثال بزنیم در دانشگاه هایی مثل بابل و بندرعباس که من آمار دارم دانشجویان پردیس در دندانپزشکی دارای میانگین نمرات بالاتری نسبت به روزانه بودند..در دانشگاه خود ما مثلا در درس بافت شناسی بالاترین نمره ی روزانه 8.5 از 10 بود...در حالی که در پردیس فقط 9 نفر بالای 9 از 10 شدند در همان امتحان! استاد گفت پس از حدود 25 سال سابقه ی تدریس من اولین ورودی بدون افتاده بود.و از این جور مثال ها.

===================================

*پزشکی یا دندانپزشکی یا داروسازی؟*
ابتدا به ساکن خدمتتان بگویم که پس از این 3 رشته ی محبوب 2 رشته در سطح بالاتری قرار دارند:فیزیوتراپی و بینای سنجی....از نظر درآمد گاها دیده می شود که این 2 رشته مچ 3 رشته ی پر طرفدار را خوابانده اند.با مدت دوران تحصیل کمتر و امکانات برای ادامه تحصیل.

در این بخش ما فقط به صورت چارت وار پیش می رویم و بحث های مفصل باشد در ادامه ی بحث های همین تاپیک یا استفاده از تاپیک هایی مانند (یه توضیح کوچیک درباره ی رشته ی پزشکی عمومی).

یک مقاله ی بسیار خوب و با ذکر نکات اساسی که باید خوانده شود:

نکات و بررسی کلی و اساسی 3 رشته (منبع:سایت دندانه) :

*۱- پزشکی را انتخاب کنید اگر:*
جزو علاقمندان “ز گهواره تا گور دانش بجوی” هستید و برای ماراتون تحصیلی آماده اید.
حس انسان دوستی و اجتماعی بالایی دارید و از کمک به دیگران در بدترین شرایط زندگی شان لذت می برید.
می توانید (یا می خواهید) با اقشار مختلف مردم از اقشار فرهیخته تا اقشار کم سواد ارتباط برقرار کنید.
دانش آموختن برای شما بسیار مهم است و فکر می کنید علم بهتر از ثروت است.
دوست دارید مورد اعتماد مردم باشید و در مقابل سبک زندگی خود را به زندگی خاص پزشکان با استرسها و فراز و نشیبهایش تغییر دهید.
*۲- دندان‌پزشکی را انتخاب کنید اگر:*
می خواهید دوران تحصیلی راحتی را سپری کنید
ساده‌تر از هر رشته دیگری به مدرک دکترا دست یابید
توانایی خوبی برای برقراری ارتباط با بیماران دارید
از مشکلات اسکلتی مانند کمر درد و آرتروز گردن هراسی ندارید
باید در کنار داشته‌های علمی، جسارت و قدرت تصمیم‌گیری آنی داشته باشید
*۳- داروسازی را انتخاب کنید اگر:*
تمایل زیادی به سر و کله زدن با بیماران ندارید.
مهارتهای بازاریابی و فروش خوبی دارید.
به مدیریت اقتصادی و روابط تجاری علاقه دارید.
در حفظیات و به خاطر سپاری قوی هستید.
تناسب آموخته هایتان با آنچه که در شغلتان انجام می دهید چندان برایتان مهم نیست.
دوست دارید به جای جسم یا فکرتان، بیشتر سرمایه تان درگیر شغلتان باشد.
*در هنگام تحصیل در این رشته ها، چنین شرایطی خواهید داشت:*
*۱- پزشکی*
- باید درس بخوانید، شوخی هم نداریم. چون حجم درسها بالاست.
-در مقاطع مختلف امتحانات متفاوتی خواهید داشت:
اولش علوم پایه است، خیلی شبیه رشته های دانشگاهی دیگر، فقط سر کلاس می  روید و گاه به آزمایشگاههای مختلف عملی سر می زنید. درسها بصورت ترمی هستند  و امتحان پایان ترم و اینجور چیزها…
بعد از دو سال و نیم امتحان جامع علوم پایه دارید (داروسازی و دندانپزشکی هم چنین امتحانی دارند)
بعد از علوم پایه وارد مقطع فیزیوپاتی می شوید و به مدت یکسال کورسهای  مختلفی (مثلا کورس قلب، کورس کلیه و …)  خواهید داشت که با امتحانات ماهانه  همراه است.
بعد از فیزیوپاتولوژی وارد مقطع استاجری (اکسترنی) خواهید شد که دو سال  است. در این دو سال وارد بخش ها می شوید و در یک برنامه زمانی تمام بخشهای  بیمارستانی را یکی یکی می گذرانید و درسهای تئوری و عملی مربوطه را می  خوانید،  گهگاه کشیک های سبک و مختصری هم خواهید داشت.
بعد از سال ۶ باید امتحان پره انترنی بدهید. در این امتحان از هر چه بعد از  امتحان علوم پایه خوانده اید سوال خواهد آمد. این آزمون تستی و تقریبا  شبیه کنکور است. با کسب حداقل نمره قبولی (تقریبا پاسخ به نیمی از سوالات)  وارد اینترنی می شوید.
اینترنی هم حدود یک سال و نیم است. هر روز صبح بیماران را ویزیت می کنید، و  در جلسات مختلف آموزشی شرکت می کنید، کشیکها هم شروع می شوند که با توجه  به دانشگاه و بخش های بیمارستان و تعداد اینترنها، ممکن است بین ۵ تا ۱۰  شیفت در ماه باشند. (گاه بیش از ۱۰ شیفت) در این کشیکها شما باید بخش یا  بیمارانی که به شما سپرده می شوند را مدیریت کنید. در دانشگاههایی که  رزیدنت (دانشجوی دوره تخصصی پزشکی) دارند، شما در شیفتها زیر نظر رزیدنت  فعالیت می کنید.
*۲- دندان پزشکی*
- با خون و مرگ و زندگی تماس نزدیک ندارید
- چه در دوران تحصیل و چه دوران کار، شیفت شب و کشیک اجباری ندارد، مگر اینکه خودتان بخواهید!
- پس از دو سال فراگیری مباحث عمومی پزشکی، کم کم دروس شما محدود به نواحی دهان و سر و گردن می‌شود
- از سال سوم وارد فعالیت‌های کلینیکی می‌شود و در سال‌های چهارم تا ششم  مهارت های خود را حین کار روی دهان بیمار می‌آزمایید و بر آن می‌افزایید
- در طول تحصیل مهارت‌های ارتباط با بیماران را فرا می گیرید اما تا تبدیل شدن به یک دندان‌پزشک ایده‌آل راه درازی باید طی کنید
- خطر دردهای مفصلی و عضلانی از همان دوران تحصیل شما را تهدید می‌کند
- خطر ابتلا به بیماری‌های عفونی و واگیردار در این رشته کمتر از رشته پزشکی نیست و باید هنگام کار درمانی بسیار احتیاط کنید
- ارتباط با بیمار همیشه جذاب نیست و گاه با برخوردهای نامعقول، عجیب و تاسف‌انگیز از دیگران مواجه خواهید شد
*۳- داروسازی*
- با خون و مرگ و زندگی تماس نزدیک ندارید
- چه در دوران تحصیل و چه دوران کار، شیفت شب و کشیک اجباری ندارد، مگر اینکه خودتان بخواهید!
- از سال‌های پایانی تحصیل اجازه کار رسمی در داروخانه را دارید
- با بیمار و مراجعین سر و کار چندانی ندارید. این وظیفه را همکاران داروخانه بر عهده دارند
- الزاما باید به درس‌های مشتق شده از شیمی علاقه وافر داشته باشید
- جذابیت دوران تحصیل در این رشته به اندازه رشته رشته پزشکی و دندان‌پزشکی نیست
- دنیای یک دانشجوی داروسازی به کلاس درس و آزمایشگاه محدود می‌شود و خبری از ارتباط با بیمار و کادر درمانی نیست
*آینده شغلی هر یک از رشته های زیر به ترتیب زیر پیش بینی می‌شود:*
اول از همه بهتر است بدانید که آینده شغلی در هر کدام از رشته ها کاملا  وابسته به سیاستگذاری های کلان کشوری دارد. همانطور که می دانید، وضع شغلی  این رشته ها در سالیان گذشته تغییر کرده و ممکن است در آینده هم تغییراتی  داشته باشد. آنچه که ما می گوییم فقط برآوردی است با فرض تداوم شرایط فعلی
*۱- پزشکی*
آینده شغلی در پزشکی بصورت واضحی در دو دسته قابل بررسی است:: آینده شغلی  کسانی که ادامه تحصیل می دهند و به مقطع تخصصی وارد می شوند و آینده شغلی  کسانی که به هر دلیل در مقطع دکترای پزشکی می مانند.
گروه اول در حال حاضر تفاوت واضحی از نظر شرایط اقتصادی و اجتماعی و شغلی  با دیگر مشاغل دارند و نیازی هم به بحث در این مورد نیست. هرچند در بین  رشته های مختلف تخصصی هم وضع درآمد و سختی کار متفاوت است.
در مورد گروه دوم، متاسفانه در سالهای اخیر به دنبال عدم افزایش حق ویزیت  متناسب با تورم و به دنبال اجرای طرحهای بی شمار و معمولا بی سرانجام در  عرصه بهداشت و درمان، شرایط شغلی قدری سخت تر شده است. به نظر می رسد  پزشکان بیشتر فشار را در زمینه نابسامانی های اقتصادی و مدیریتی  عرصه  درمان تجربه می کنند.
البته ممکن است در آینده طرحهایی نظیر پزشک خانواده و سیستم ملی سلامت و یا  اعطای مجوزهایی از قبیل تاسیس مراکز درمان اعتیاد و مراکز پوست و زیبایی،  تاثیراتی در این وضع داشته باشند. تاثیراتی که مطمئن نیستیم مثبت خواهند  بود یا منفی.
*۲- دندان پزشکی*
- در حالی که طی هشت سال اخیر تعداد دانشکده‌های دندان‌ئزشکی از پانزده به  پنجاه واحد رسیده است و سالانه حدود هزار نفر با مدرک دکترای دندان‌پزشکی  از دیگر کشورها به ایران باز می‌گردند، آیا می‌توان به آینده شغلی کسی که  پنج تا شش سال دیگر در این رشته دانش‌آموخته می‌شود، خوشبین بود؟
- هرچند امروزه دندان‌پزشکی انتخاب اول بسیاری از داوطلبان کنکور باشد اما  به نظر می‌رسد طی سال‌های آینده فرصت‌های شغلی در شهرهای بزرگ دیگر وجود  نخواهند داشت.
- مورد استثنا برای موارد بالا کسانی هستند که والدین یا بستگان دندان‌پزشک  دارند و می‌توانند از موقعیت شغلی و بیمار مطب انها استفاده و به روایتی  سوءاستفاده کنند!
- با آنکه بسیاری از مردم با یک ضرب و تقسیم ساده درآمد یک دندان‌پزشک را  بسیار بالا می‌دانند اما بدون تعارف، اگر توانایی انجام کار صحیح و برقراری  ارتباط با بیمار را نداشته باشید، روی درآمد بالا حساب نکنید
- بسیاری از خانم های دندان‌پزشک تجربه خوشایندی از کار برای بیماران غیر همجنس، مخصوصا در مناطق پایین شهر و با فرهنگ پایین ندارند
- هنوز هم نگاه بسیاری از مردم به دندان‌پزشک مرد با زن متفاوت است. البته برخی افراد برای این تفاوت دید، دلایلی محکمی هم دارند!
- اعتماد به نفس کاذب و دور افتادن از دانش روز، به راحتی از شما یک  دندان‌پزشک پر خطا و کم کیفیت می‌سازد. هرچند ممکن است بیمارانتان خیلی دیر  متوجه این موضوع شوند
*۳- داروسازی*
- احتمالا داروسازان از پزشکان عمومی و دندان پزشکان شرایط مهاجرت راحت تر دارند
- در دو سال آخر تحصیل اجازه کار در داروخانه، به شکل محدود دارند
- در صورت تاسیس داروخانه، بدون نیاز به حضور، درآمدزایی خواهید داشت
- هیچ نیازی به ارتباط با بیمار نیست
- در برخوردهای نادرست و دور از ادب، حاشیه امن‌تری نسبت به رشته پزشکی و دندان‌پزشکی دارید
- آرام آرام بر تعداد تخصص‌های این رشته افزوده می‌شود و تا زمان  دانش‌آموختگی دانشجویان تازه وارد به این رشته احتمالا هم بر تعداد و هم  ظرفیت انها افزوده خواهد شد
- فرصت‌های شغلی در موسسات پژوهشی و کارخانه‌های تولید دارو و محصولات بهداشتی پزشکی روز به روز افزایش می‌یابد.

========
این واقعیت را نیز باید پذیرفت که اکثر دانشچویان دندانپزشکی و داروسازی  ابتدا به پزشکی علاقه داشتند اما با مشاهده ی شرایط تصمیم دیگری گرفتند.
چند مقایسه ی اجمالی (به جز بحث درآمد):

کلاس و شان اجتماعی:پزشکی>دندانپزشکی>د  روسازی
(البته عده اى بين كلاس و شان اجتماعى تفاوت قائل هستند...با آن تعريف دندانپزشكى كلاس بيشترى دارد اما پزشكى شان اجتماعى بيشترى دارد!).

دشواری و حجم مطالب:داروسازي و يا پزشكي>دندانپزشکی 
(دشوارى بيشتر پزشكى و يا داروسازى هنوز هم مورد بحث است،از طرفى پزشكى طولانى تر و مطالب با اهميت بيشترى دارد اما دانشجويان دارو نظرات ديگرى هم دارند!).

استرس دوران تحصیل و احساس مسئولیت فرد نسبت به یادگیری:پزشکی>دندانپزشکی>د  روسازی



============================================

نظر شما چیست؟!

----------


## par.rah

تاپیک فوق العاده ای بود...خیلی کامل و جامع..از نظر درس خب دارو سخت تر از پزشکیه..اینو هم دارو سازا میگن هم پزشکا
چیزای دیگه هم که بخوام اضافه کنم شرایط خارج از کشوره...معمولا دانش آموخته های پزشکی به کشور دیگه نمیرن . نه اینکه دوست نداشته باشن! نمیتونن!
پزشکی یه رشته ی بومیه یعنی مثلا در کانادا یه نوع بیماری شایعه تو ایران یه نوع دیگه پس شما اگه بخواید برید کانادا باید از اول پزشکی رو با متد اونا بخونید.این مشکل تا حد زیادی در دارو حل میشه
اونایی که جنبه مادی کار واسشون مهمه هم باید بدونن در پایان 6-7 سال دندون پزشکا بیشترین درامد و بعدش دارو سازا و بعدش پزشکا دارن ولی در تخصص و فوق تخصص درامد پزشکا اصن قابل مقایسه نیست . من پزشکی رو میشناسم که ماهی یک میلیارد تومن درامد داره ولی خب مثلا تخصص دندون یا پی اچ دی دارو خیلی تفاوت زیادی ندارن با عمومیشون مگر اینکه یه جور دیگه کار کنن

----------


## m.a_935267

سلام
با تشکر از تاپیکتون
میخواستم بدونم برای رشته دندانپزشکی درس های علوم تشریح 1 2 3 کدوم قسمت های بدن رو میخونن؟
در مورد طرح دندانپزشکی هم میخواستم بدونم چه فرقی با پزشکی داره
در ضمن اینکه میگن دندان اسون تره راسته یا نه؟

----------


## ARYAN

> تاپیک فوق العاده ای بود...خیلی کامل و جامع..از نظر درس خب دارو سخت تر از پزشکیه..اینو هم دارو سازا میگن هم پزشکا
> چیزای دیگه هم که بخوام اضافه کنم شرایط خارج از کشوره...معمولا دانش آموخته های پزشکی به کشور دیگه نمیرن . نه اینکه دوست نداشته باشن! نمیتونن!
> پزشکی یه رشته ی بومیه یعنی مثلا در کانادا یه نوع بیماری شایعه تو ایران یه نوع دیگه پس شما اگه بخواید برید کانادا باید از اول پزشکی رو با متد اونا بخونید.این مشکل تا حد زیادی در دارو حل میشه
> اونایی که جنبه مادی کار واسشون مهمه هم باید بدونن در پایان 6-7 سال دندون پزشکا بیشترین درامد و بعدش دارو سازا و بعدش پزشکا دارن ولی در تخصص و فوق تخصص درامد پزشکا اصن قابل مقایسه نیست . من پزشکی رو میشناسم که ماهی یک میلیارد تومن درامد داره ولی خب مثلا تخصص دندون یا پی اچ دی دارو خیلی تفاوت زیادی ندارن با عمومیشون مگر اینکه یه جور دیگه کار کنن


بله این رو مد نظر داشتم که دروس داروسازی به صورت خالص اگه نگاه کنیم دشوار تر از پزشکی است به خاطر همین بخش (استرس یادگیری و حساسیت یادگیری) رو جدا کردم...مرسی از یادآوریتون ویرایش شد.



> سلام
> با تشکر از تاپیکتون
> میخواستم بدونم برای رشته دندانپزشکی درس های علوم تشریح 1 2 3 کدوم قسمت های بدن رو میخونن؟
> در مورد طرح دندانپزشکی هم میخواستم بدونم چه فرقی با پزشکی داره
> در ضمن اینکه میگن دندان اسون تره راسته یا نه؟


در علوم تشریح 1 که ما پاس کردیم شامل:آناتومی,جنین شناسی,بافت شناسی عملی,بافت شناسی نظری می باشد.

در بافت شناسی بافت های تمام بدن رو بررسی کردیم.
در آناتومی هم قسمت های قفسه ی سینه,قلب و عروق,دیافراگم,دسنگاه عصبی و لنفی.
جنین هم که کلی بود...رشد و نمو.

طرح دندانپزشکی کلا سبک تره و کشیکی محور نیست و ساعات کمتری داره.

بله دندانپزشکی ساده تر است...مطالب بعد از مدتی به سر و گردن و کار های عملی بیشتر محدود می شوند.

----------


## maryam.23

سلام کپی پسته  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## ARYAN

> سلام کپی پسته


بله بخشي از مطلب رو براي حفظ جامعيت و آگاهي بچه ها از سايت دندانه گذاشتم كه منبع هم با رنگ قرمز بالاي آن اگه خوب نگاه كنيد واضح است.

----------


## m.a_935267

در طرح دندانپزشکی اگه طرف سربازی قبلا رفته باشه حقوقش چقدره؟
اصلا توی طرحش حقوق میدن؟

یه سوال دیگه اینکه من تابستون بیکارم میخوام علوم تشریح 1 رو بخونم چه کتابایی بگیرم؟

----------


## ARYAN

> در طرح دندانپزشکی اگه طرف سربازی قبلا رفته باشه حقوقش چقدره؟
> اصلا توی طرحش حقوق میدن؟
> 
> یه سوال دیگه اینکه من تابستون بیکارم میخوام علوم تشریح 1 رو بخونم چه کتابایی بگیرم؟


بله اگه سربازي معاف يا قبلا رفته باشيد،حقوق بسيار بيشتري دريافت خواهيد كرد نسبت به سرباز ها كه مقدار آن متفاوت مي باشد و بستگي دارد.

والا هر استاد ممكنه بخش هايي خاص رو مشخص كنه و جزوه محور باشه.

ولي منابع بسيار شايع و احتمالا حتمي:

آناتومي گري
جنين شناسي عمومي لانگمن
بافت شناسي جان كوييرا و يا بافت شناسي دكتر سليماني راد

بهتره شما فعلا از تابستونتون استفاده كنيد...نيازي به چنين پيش خواني اي نيست..فوقش در دوران دانشگاه و كلاس رفتن پيش خواني از بخشي كه استاد مي خواهد درس بده داشته باش.

----------


## saeid_NRT

چقد طول ميکشه يه داروساز مجوز تاسيس داروخونه تو يه شهرستان کوچيکو بگيره؟
چطوري ميشه سرمايه اوليه دست و پا کرد؟ اگه نمايم سرمايه گذار داشته باشيم.بانک وام ميده که البته کمر شکن نباشه!

----------


## sepanta1990

سلام
ممنون بابت تاپیکت...
شما کدوم دانشگاهی؟ در کل به نظر خودت پزشکی بهتره یا دندون؟؟ بازار کار دندون در آینده خبراب نمیشه؟ شنیدم دانشکده هاش خیلی زیاد شده

----------


## par.rah

> چقد طول ميکشه يه داروساز مجوز تاسيس داروخونه تو يه شهرستان کوچيکو بگيره؟
> چطوري ميشه سرمايه اوليه دست و پا کرد؟ اگه نمايم سرمايه گذار داشته باشيم.بانک وام ميده که البته کمر شکن نباشه!


ببینید شما بعد از فارغ التحصیلی و گذروندن طرح یه امتیازی دارید و هر شهریم واسه زدن داروخونه یه امتیازی داره شما اگه به اون امتیاز برسونید میتونید توی اونجا بزنید که من مثلا تهرانو میدونم شما باید تا 42 سالگی در صف باشید تا بزنید..هر سال کار در داروخونه یا جاهای دیگه مرتبط امتیاز داره..راه دیگه هم خریدن این امتیازه :Yahoo (94): 
واسه داروسازی کوچیک در یه شهر بزرگ حدود 500 تومن پول نیازه که فک میکنم دولت تا حدود نصفش رو با سود پایین میده...اگه اطلاعاتم غلطه یکی با نقل قول بهم بگه لطفا

----------


## maryam.23

> سلام
> ممنون بابت تاپیکت...
> شما کدوم دانشگاهی؟ در کل به نظر خودت پزشکی بهتره یا دندون؟؟ بازار کار دندون در آینده خبراب نمیشه؟ شنیدم دانشکده هاش خیلی زیاد شده


هر آدمی میره پیش یه دندون پزشک خوب ، بیشتر از نصف فارغ تحصیلا سیاهی لشکرن  :Yahoo (56):   نظر شخصیمه ،تو کار بلد باش حله  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## ARYAN

> چقد طول ميکشه يه داروساز مجوز تاسيس داروخونه تو يه شهرستان کوچيکو بگيره؟
> چطوري ميشه سرمايه اوليه دست و پا کرد؟ اگه نمايم سرمايه گذار داشته باشيم.بانک وام ميده که البته کمر شکن نباشه!


سوالاتت دامنه ي زيادي دارن با توجه به شرايط...راجب اين موضوع اطلاعات دقيق ندارم.

دوستاني كه اطلاعات در زمينه ي سه رشته دارند خواهشا راهنمايي كنند..من كه همه چيو نمي دونم :دي.



> سلام
> ممنون بابت تاپیکت...
> شما کدوم دانشگاهی؟ در کل به نظر خودت پزشکی بهتره یا دندون؟؟ بازار کار دندون در آینده خبراب نمیشه؟ شنیدم دانشکده هاش خیلی زیاد شده


من علوم پزشكي بابل هستم...دانشگاه خوبيه يه جاهايي كاستي هايي داره ولي به هر حال تيپ ١ هستش.

حقيقتش من هم مثل حدود ٧٥٪ هم رشته هام اول پزشكي دوست داشتيم..شرايط و مسائل رو كه نگاه كرديم اومديم دندون...

توي اكثريت دانشجويان دندون اين علاقه ي اوليه به پزشكي ديده ميشه.
تو دانشجويان پزشكي هم پشيماني از نرفتن به دندون موج مي زنه (نمونش از دوستام هستند) .

بازار كار صد درصد با زياد تر شدن افراد سخت تر ميشه.

اينو يادتون باشه..كساني كه الان دارن مدرك مي گيرن به احتمال زياد رونق و وضعيت فارغ التحصيلان دوره هاي قبل رو نخواهند داشت تو هر سه رشته.

----------


## saeid_NRT

به نظر من اگه همينطوري پيش بره وضعيت دندون و پزشکي مث خارج ميشه. يني پزشکا اگه نتونن بيرون مطب بزنن ديگه اين درآمد هنگفت رو نخاهند داشت. ولي دارو وضعيتش بهتر ميشه چون نميتونن داروخونه ها رو تو بيمارستان ها متمرکز کنن. البته فقط حدس و گمانه. ولي دارو کارش راحته ولي در صورتي پولسازه که داروخونه خودتو داشته باشي. يني سرمايه گذار خودت باشي!

----------


## par.rah

> به نظر من اگه همينطوري پيش بره وضعيت دندون و پزشکي مث خارج ميشه. يني پزشکا اگه نتونن بيرون مطب بزنن ديگه اين درآمد هنگفت رو نخاهند داشت. ولي دارو وضعيتش بهتر ميشه چون نميتونن داروخونه ها رو تو بيمارستان ها متمرکز کنن. البته فقط حدس و گمانه. ولي دارو کارش راحته ولي در صورتي پولسازه که داروخونه خودتو داشته باشي. يني سرمايه گذار خودت باشي!


البته اگه یه جایی هم کار کنید پول بدی نصیبتون نمیشه ها ولی خب اگه واسه خودتون باشه در اول کار حدود 25 تومن سود داره ماهانه

----------


## m.a_935267

به نظر من بازارکار دندانپزشکی جا داره چون توی شهرهای کوچک یا دندانپزشکی نیست یا یکی دو تا هستند.
درضمن ما ایرانیا آدمای تنبلی هستیم و همیشه دندون خراب داریم پس همیشه دندانپزشکی کار داره.

----------


## par.rah

> به نظر من بازارکار دندانپزشکی جا داره چون توی شهرهای کوچک یا دندانپزشکی نیست یا یکی دو تا هستند.
> درضمن ما ایرانیا آدمای تنبلی هستیم و همیشه دندون خراب داریم پس همیشه دندانپزشکی کار داره.


سالی 700 نفر دارن فارغ التحصیل میشن در دندون  دیگه من فکر میکنم تمام شهرستانای کوچیک هم داشته باشن
اون که ما تنبلیم درش شکی نیس اما به نظرم الان دیگه درامد ثانویه دندون پزشکا زیاده.الان سزح آگاهیی مردم بالاست دیگه دندو خراب نیس.فک میکنم بیشتر گرایشا رفته روی ارتودنسی و مراقبت از دندان

----------


## saeid_NRT

> البته اگه یه جایی هم کار کنید پول بدی نصیبتون نمیشه ها ولی خب اگه واسه خودتون باشه در اول کار حدود 25 تومن سود داره ماهانه


اگه منظورت مسئول مفي باشه که طبقمصوبه امسال ٣٣٠٠ ميدن! اين درحاليه که به پزشکاي عمومي فقط نزديک همين مبلغ رو پايه ميدن و بقيه ش پرکيسه!

کسي راجع به اشتغال دانشجوهاي ١۴٠ واحدي چيزي ميدونه؟ داروخونه ها ورشون ميدارن يا الکيه ؟

----------


## par.rah

> اگه منظورت مسئول مفي باشه که طبقمصوبه امسال ٣٣٠٠ ميدن! اين درحاليه که به پزشکاي عمومي فقط نزديک همين مبلغ رو پايه ميدن و بقيه ش پرکيسه!
> 
> کسي راجع به اشتغال دانشجوهاي ١۴٠ واحدي چيزي ميدونه؟ داروخونه ها ورشون ميدارن يا الکيه ؟


این 3300 که میگین داروسازای در حال تحصیله..فارغ التحصیل حدود 150 تومن در هر شیفت پول میگیره و معمولا در 2 شیفت کار میکنن و شما به راحتی ماهی9 تومن پول میگیرید با یه کار ساده، مسئول فنی

----------


## saeid_NRT

> این 3300 که میگین داروسازای در حال تحصیله..فارغ التحصیل حدود 150 تومن در هر شیفت پول میگیره و معمولا در 2 شیفت کار میکنن و شما به راحتی ماهی9 تومن پول میگیرید با یه کار ساده، مسئول فنی


نه همون مسئول فنيه. يه نفرم ميشناسم که مسئول فني هممينقد بهش ميدن.

----------


## par.rah

> نه همون مسئول فنيه. يه نفرم ميشناسم که مسئول فني هممينقد بهش ميدن.


شاید من دارم اشتباه میکنم ولی تا اونجایی که من میدونم داروسازایی که خودشون داروخونه ندارن هم خیلی راضین

----------


## m.a_935267

دندان سالی 700 نفر فارغ التحصیل داره ولی رشته های مهندسی 66000 تا داره 
هرچی باشه از بقیه رشته ها الان بهتره

----------


## par.rah

> دندان سالی 700 نفر فارغ التحصیل داره ولی رشته های مهندسی 66000 تا داره 
> هرچی باشه از بقیه رشته ها الان بهتره


کلی رشته مهندسی داریم با کلی گرایش خب...نیاز یه مملکت به یه مهندس بیشتر از یه دندون پزشکه..بهتر هست ولی قاعدتا خیلی نزدیک به حد اشباع قرار داره

----------


## par.rah

یه چیز دیگه..علت زیاد بودن مهندسیا ها زیاد بودن آزاد و غیر انتفاعیه..شاید اگه مهندسای حاذق یعنی در حد علمی دندون پزشکا رو درنظر بگیری موقعیت کاری یه مهندس بهتر باشه ولی خب کلاس کار یه دندونپزشک و درامدش قابل مقایسه نیست

----------


## m.a_935267

> یه چیز دیگه..علت زیاد بودن مهندسیا ها زیاد بودن آزاد و غیر انتفاعیه..شاید اگه مهندسای حاذق یعنی در حد علمی دندون پزشکا رو درنظر بگیری موقعیت کاری یه مهندس بهتر باشه ولی خب کلاس کار یه دندونپزشک و درامدش قابل مقایسه نیست


اگه پارتی داشته باشی که مهندسی قطعا بهتره از همه رشته ها چون 4 سال درسه بعدم میری سر کار.
ولی کسی که پارتی نداره اگر تو مهندسی کار پیدا کنه حقوقش خیلی کمه.
برای من رشته های پزشکی بهتر از فنی ها بود ولی حیف که اینو الان که مدرک مهندسی گرفتم فهمیدم.

----------


## m.a_935267

> یه چیز دیگه..علت زیاد بودن مهندسیا ها زیاد بودن آزاد و غیر انتفاعیه..شاید اگه مهندسای حاذق یعنی در حد علمی دندون پزشکا رو درنظر بگیری موقعیت کاری یه مهندس بهتر باشه ولی خب کلاس کار یه دندونپزشک و درامدش قابل مقایسه نیست


خوبی رشته های پزشکی همین عدم وجود پیام نور و غیر انتفاعیه دیگه!
اگه اینا نبودن وضعیت مهندسی این نبود

----------


## par.rah

> اگه پارتی داشته باشی که مهندسی قطعا بهتره از همه رشته ها چون 4 سال درسه بعدم میری سر کار.
> ولی کسی که پارتی نداره اگر تو مهندسی کار پیدا کنه حقوقش خیلی کمه.
> برای من رشته های پزشکی بهتر از فنی ها بود ولی حیف که اینو الان که مدرک مهندسی گرفتم فهمیدم.


بله..فکر میکنم تا چند سال آینده بچه های لیسانس دار بیشتر از دانش آموزا کنکور تجربی رو شرکت کنن..حرفاوتن همش درسته و این ضعفه کشور ماست دیگه که اینقدر باید آزاد و .. بزنن که کسایی که شایستگیشو دارن به هیچ جا نرسن

----------


## m.a_935267

فعلا تنها امید بچه ها همین رشته های پزشکیه نه فقط دندان دارو پزشکی. بلکه پرستاری و فوریت پزشکی و... هم رشته های خوبی هستن
خدا کنه وزارت بهداشت هیمن رویه پذیرش کم رو نگه داره و ظرفیت رو زیاد نکنه

----------


## maryam.23

> اگه پارتی داشته باشی که مهندسی قطعا بهتره از همه رشته ها چون 4 سال درسه بعدم میری سر کار.
> ولی کسی که پارتی نداره اگر تو مهندسی کار پیدا کنه حقوقش خیلی کمه.
> برای من رشته های پزشکی بهتر از فنی ها بود ولی حیف که اینو الان که مدرک مهندسی گرفتم فهمیدم.


مهندس کاربلدم باشی دارمدت بیشتر یه پزشکه  :Yahoo (3):  داداش بزرگم کار ... انجام میده تو مهندسی هر پروژه 70  80 تومن تا 150 ( ... محرمانس اشباه نشه کار بنده خدا  :Yahoo (76): ) میانگین شاید سالی بیستا اینجوری انجام بده ، کارایه کوچیکشم حساب نمیکنم ، ولی حق با شماست واسه راه افتادن پارتیو آشنا شرط اوله

----------


## m.a_935267

> مهندس کاربلدم باشی دارمدت بیشتر یه پزشکه  داداش بزرگم کار ... انجام میده تو مهندسی هر پروژه 70  80 تومن تا 150 ( ... محرمانس اشباه نشه کار بنده خدا ) میانگین شاید سالی بیستا اینجوری انجام بده ، کارایه کوچیکشم حساب نمیکنم ، ولی حق با شماست واسه راه افتادن پارتیو آشنا شرط اوله


پارتی رابطه و ... اگه اینارو داشتی پزشکی خوندن اشتباه محضه!
میری 4 سال یه مدرکی میزنی به بدن بعدشم پول درمیاری ولی برای کسی که استعداد داره ولی پول و پارتی نداره رشته های پزشکی و حتی دانشگاه فرهنگیان بهتره تا مهندسی

----------


## par.rah

> مهندس کاربلدم باشی دارمدت بیشتر یه پزشکه  داداش بزرگم کار ... انجام میده تو مهندسی هر پروژه 70  80 تومن تا 150 ( ... محرمانس اشباه نشه کار بنده خدا ) میانگین شاید سالی بیستا اینجوری انجام بده ، کارایه کوچیکشم حساب نمیکنم ، ولی حق با شماست واسه راه افتادن پارتیو آشنا شرط اوله


همه مثه داداش شما نمیشن....

----------


## par.rah

> پارتی رابطه و ... اگه اینارو داشتی پزشکی خوندن اشتباه محضه!
> میری 4 سال یه مدرکی میزنی به بدن بعدشم پول درمیاری ولی برای کسی که استعداد داره ولی پول و پارتی نداره رشته های پزشکی و حتی دانشگاه فرهنگیان بهتره تا مهندسی


حق با شماست بدون آشنا یه هیچ جا نمرسید...تو اینجا شایسته ها به جایی نمیرسن

----------


## علی پاتر

شرمنده میشه راجب امکان مهاجرت داروسازا بیشتر توضیح بدید؟؟

----------


## par.rah

> شرمنده میشه راجب امکان مهاجرت داروسازا بیشتر توضیح بدید؟؟


مثه همه رشته هاست دیگه! شما تموم که کردی مدارکت رو میفرستی واسه چندتا دانشگاه خارجی.البته خب رشته های فنی راحت تر میشه پذیرش گرفت

----------


## علی پاتر

> مثه همه رشته هاست دیگه! شما تموم که کردی مدارکت رو میفرستی واسه چندتا دانشگاه خارجی.البته خب رشته های فنی راحت تر میشه پذیرش گرفت


منظورم اینه که احتمال مهاجرت دارو از دندون و پزشکی بیشتره؟اگه اره چرا؟
چون من فوق العاده از بجگی علاقه مندم ک مهاجرت کنم :Yahoo (21): الان با توجه ب درصدام من هر سه تا رشته رو میتونم بیارم...دندون و پزشکی دانشگاه های متوسط و دارو دانشگاهای خوب!!

----------


## par.rah

> منظورم اینه که احتمال مهاجرت دارو از دندون و پزشکی بیشتره؟اگه اره چرا؟
> چون من فوق العاده از بجگی علاقه مندم ک مهاجرت کنمالان با توجه ب درصدام من هر سه تا رشته رو میتونم بیارم...دندون و پزشکی دانشگاه های متوسط و دارو دانشگاهای خوب!!


دارو بهتره امکان مهاجرتش..دلیلش رو هم در دومین پست همین تاپیک گفتم..مهاجرت خیلی خوب هم نیستااا...شما باید مهاجرت معیار آخرت واسه انتخاب رشته باشه...اول باید علاقه و بازار کا رو در داخل ببینی..علاقه در دارو واقعا شرطه چون همونطور که استارتر هم اشاره کرده دارو از لحاظ حجم درسی از همه سخت تر و از لحاط منبع درامد آخره!

----------


## muhammadhashemi48

به نظرتون برای قبولی پزشکی پردیس زاهدان چه رتبه ای لازمه؟من بومی زاهدان هستم.آیا توی پذیرش پزشکی پردیس ها هم سهمیه بومی تاثیر داره؟

----------


## par.rah

> به نظرتون برای قبولی پزشکی پردیس زاهدان چه رتبه ای لازمه؟من بومی زاهدان هستم.آیا توی پذیرش پزشکی پردیس ها هم سهمیه بومی تاثیر داره؟


حدود 5000 منطقه2...تاثیر خیلی زیادی خواهد داشت

----------


## علی پاتر

پزشکی تا وقتی ک ما تخصص بگیریم در بهترین حالت 12 سال نیرو داده بیرون این نگرانم میکنه!من عاشق ز گهواره تا گور دانش جستنم وگرنه!!

----------


## par.rah

> پزشکی تا وقتی ک ما تخصص بگیریم در بهترین حالت 12 سال نیرو داده بیرون این نگرانم میکنه!من عاشق ز گهواره تا گور دانش جستنم وگرنه!!


تازه اگه بشه تخصص گرفت! الان کلی فارغ التحصیل مهندسی دارن میان تجربی.پس 7 سال دیگه کنکوری با حضور 25 هزار دیکتر خواهیم بود که همه شاخن!

----------


## Dynamic

> منظورم اینه که احتمال مهاجرت دارو از دندون و پزشکی بیشتره؟اگه اره چرا؟
> چون من فوق العاده از بجگی علاقه مندم ک مهاجرت کنمالان با توجه ب درصدام من هر سه تا رشته رو میتونم بیارم...دندون و پزشکی دانشگاه های متوسط و دارو دانشگاهای خوب!!


اطلاعات موجود در این سایت راجع به این سه رشته به شدت غیر واقعیه. برای بدست اوردن اطلاعات صحیح تر تشریف ببرید سایتهایی مثل مد نت اپلای ابرود و ..... 
+ برای داروسازی شما دو تا مسیر داری یکی اینکه وارد کار کلینیکال بشی یکی ریسرچ و علوم پایه
مورد اول تقریبا دو سال باید یک سری امتحانات رو پاس کنی و نهایتا با هزینه خودت درس رو بخونی و بعدش باز یه سری امتاحانت دیگه هست و بعد هم گرفتن مدرکی به نام لایسنس که همون اجازه کار هست برا یهر ایالت در امریکا تفاوت میکنه. بعدش میتونی کار کنی
مسیر دوم که بعد از گرفتن مدرک داروسازی میتونی وارد فیلد ریسرچ بشی و علوم پایه در واقع تمام گرایشهای دارو جزوش هست بجز گرایش بالینی که احتمال ورود بهش برا یغیر نیتیو ها نزدیک به صفر هست. هر سال هم ظرفیت هم شانس پذیرش غیر نیتیو ها رو کم میکنند . اگر انگلیسی میتوندی بخونید مطالب مرتبط رو با مصوبات کنگره سرچ کنید کامل توضیح دادن به چه سمتی پیش میرن. اما خوبی مسیر دوم یعنی گرایشهای غیر بالینی که در واقع میشه همون ریسرچ اینه که امکان گرفتن فاند دارید منتها این گرایشها بین دارو علوم پایه مشترک هستند.
موفق باشید

----------


## Dynamic

> تازه اگه بشه تخصص گرفت! الان کلی فارغ التحصیل مهندسی دارن میان تجربی.پس 7 سال دیگه کنکوری با حضور 25 هزار دیکتر خواهیم بود که همه شاخن!


همه که نمیتونن قبلو بشن!
در ضمن هم در اکثر دانشکده های پزشکی دوستان هماهنگ دارن طوماری امضا میکنند جهت اعتراض مجدد به واحد های عجیب بین الملل!!! که با رتبه 5000 طرف میتونه پزشکی بخونه!!!! 
+ در ادامه همین طومار که به امضای دانشجویان علوم پزشکی میرسه قید میشه که در جهت حفظ شان و جایگاه هر رشته وشغلی باید از افزایش های بی رویه جلوگیری کرد.
اتفاقا وزارت بهداشتم نشون داده محکم جلوی افزایش ظرفیت می ایسته اگر دلالان و دکان داران دانشگاه های!!! بین الملل فشار میارن ولی بازم وزارت بهداشت خوب مقاومت میکنه.

----------


## par.rah

> همه که نمیتونن قبلو بشن!
> در ضمن هم در اکثر دانشکده های پزشکی دوستان هماهنگ دارن طوماری امضا میکنند جهت اعتراض مجدد به واحد های عجیب بین الملل!!! که با رتبه 5000 طرف میتونه پزشکی بخونه!!!! 
> + در ادامه همین طومار که به امضای دانشجویان علوم پزشکی میرسه قید میشه که در جهت حفظ شان و جایگاه هر رشته وشغلی باید از افزایش های بی رویه جلوگیری کرد.
> اتفاقا وزارت بهداشتم نشون داده محکم جلوی افزایش ظرفیت می ایسته اگر دلالان و دکان داران دانشگاه های!!! بین الملل فشار میارن ولی بازم وزارت بهداشت خوب مقاومت میکنه.


اگه برگردیم به اهداف بوجود اومدن بین الملل به این نتیجه میرسیم که تمکان حذفشون وجود نداره!
دانشگاه بین الملل بوجود اومدن تا با هزینه های اون بشه دانشگاه ها رو چرخوند بدلیل کاهش شدید بودجه دانشگاه ها از سال 90 به بعد

----------


## علی پاتر

وای پس من چی بخونم!!بین الملل اومد همه چیو خراب کرد!شما اگه ب تصمیمی رسیدین بگید ماهم تکلیفمونو بدونیم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## par.rah

> وای پس من چی بخونم!!بین الملل اومد همه چیو خراب کرد!شما اگه ب تصمیمی رسیدین بگید ماهم تکلیفمونو بدونیم


بین الملل چه ربطی به بقیه داره! شما تلاش خودتو بکن و آیندت رو خودت بساز

----------


## n1ma

خداييش مطلبت خيلي جالب بود

----------


## LAZAR

> مهندس کاربلدم باشی دارمدت بیشتر یه پزشکه  داداش بزرگم کار ... انجام میده تو مهندسی هر پروژه 70  80 تومن تا 150 ( ... محرمانس اشباه نشه کار بنده خدا ) میانگین شاید سالی بیستا اینجوری انجام بده ، کارایه کوچیکشم حساب نمیکنم ، ولی حق با شماست واسه راه افتادن پارتیو آشنا شرط اوله


شما خودت چرا مثل داداشت کار بلد نشدی؟

----------


## N a v i d

> البته اگه یه جایی هم کار کنید پول بدی نصیبتون نمیشه ها ولی خب اگه واسه خودتون باشه در اول کار حدود 25 تومن سود داره ماهانه


ببخشین نقل قول میکنم
ولی داروخانه به نوعی یک کاسبی به حساب میاد که عوامل مختلفی توش تاثیر داره مثل محل داروخانه، پزشک های افراد؛ تعداد افراد گذری از اون منطقه و قدرت پرسنل داروخانه در جذب مشتری
ایا داروخانه مجهز به لابراتور داروهای ساختنی هست یا نه
آیا داروخانه محصولات بهداشتی خارجی میاره یا نه
و ....

گاها یعنی میشه گفت اغلب اوقات 25 میلیون خیلی بیشتر از میزان درامد واقعی هستش
من خودم یک کلینیک دارم با تخصص های مختلف (تقریبا به جز حراحی بقیه بخش ها را دارم که جراحی هم مجوز جراحی محدود مثل ختنه و حتی فتخ را هم انجام میدیم) و کتار اینها حدود 500 میلیون تومان دادم و مجوز داروخانه خریدم (البته خود صاحب مجوز مسدول فنیه ولی اسم داروخانه به اسم درمانگاهه) و مطمئن باشین با وجود دو سال از سپری شدن عمر این مرکز و مریض زیادی که داره (منطقه خیلی شلوغی ما هستیم) اینقدر درامد نداره بتنهایی داروخانه (حدود 80 درصد این مبلغ شما خوشبینانش هستش) و تا خرخره هم به انواع و اقسام موسسات دارویی بدهکاریم (برای شروع اغلب شرکت های دارویی داروها را حتی با چک های ماهه میفروشن) 

 (تو کلان شهرها حداقل برای اینکه بتونین مجوز حتی به نام خودتون بخرین 2500 امتیازه و شهرهایی مثل تهران با توجه به طرحهایی صنفی و معاونت دارو و غذا گاها تا 15 سال باید منتظر مجوز داروخانه موند) که البته این با پرداخت حدود 300 تا 500 میلیون قابل حله (میتونین از داروسازی که مجوز داره و به هر دلیلی نمیخواد از مجوزش استافاده کنه بخرین ... تا این لحظه این امکان پذیره ولی فردا را نمیدونم)


بعنوان حسن ختام بدونین داروخانه داری اصلا کار راحتی نیست و اوایل کارتون اصلا و ابدا 25 میلیون بهتون نمیده ... 
شما حالا دانشجو هستین (یا میخواین دانشجو بشین و داغین) ولی من 2 سال کل زندگیم با این کار درگیره متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه

----------


## par.rah

> ببخشین نقل قول میکنم
> ولی داروخانه به نوعی یک کاسبی به حساب میاد که عوامل مختلفی توش تاثیر داره مثل محل داروخانه، پزشک های افراد؛ تعداد افراد گذری از اون منطقه و قدرت پرسنل داروخانه در جذب مشتری
> ایا داروخانه مجهز به لابراتور داروهای ساختنی هست یا نه
> آیا داروخانه محصولات بهداشتی خارجی میاره یا نه
> و ....
> 
> گاها یعنی میشه گفت اغلب اوقات 25 میلیون خیلی بیشتر از میزان درامد واقعی هستش
> من خودم یک کلینیک دارم با تخصص های مختلف (تقریبا به جز حراحی بقیه بخش ها را دارم که جراحی هم مجوز جراحی محدود مثل ختنه و حتی فتخ را هم انجام میدیم) و کتار اینها حدود 500 میلیون تومان دادم و مجوز داروخانه خریدم (البته خود صاحب مجوز مسدول فنیه ولی اسم داروخانه به اسم درمانگاهه) و مطمئن باشین با وجود دو سال از سپری شدن عمر این مرکز و مریض زیادی که داره (منطقه خیلی شلوغی ما هستیم) اینقدر درامد نداره بتنهایی داروخانه (حدود 80 درصد این مبلغ شما خوشبینانش هستش) و تا خرخره هم به انواع و اقسام موسسات دارویی بدهکاریم (برای شروع اغلب شرکت های دارویی داروها را حتی با چک های ماهه میفروشن) 
> 
> در کل متاسفانه اول کاری نیست (تو کلان شهرها حداقل برای اینکه بتونین مجوز حتی به نام خودتون بخرین 2500 امتیازه و شهرهایی مثل تهران با توجه به طرحهایی صنفی و معاونت دارو و غذا گاها تا 15 سال باید منتظر مجوز داروخانه موند) که البته این با پرداخت حدود 300 تا 500 میلیون قابل حله (میتونین از داروسازی که مجوز داره و به هر دلیلی نمیخواد از مجوزش استافاده کنه بخرین ... تا این لحظه این امکان پذیره ولی فردا را نمیدونم)


سلام ممنون که این ها رو گفتید چون خود من هم در بالا گفتم که خیلی اطلاعات ندارم و بعضی از چیز هایی که میگم صرفا شنیده هامه...راجع به امتیاز  و .. صحبت شد و من گفتم که یه نفر در تهران میتونه در حدود سن 42 سالگی صاحب داروخونه بشه!
عدد 25 میلیون سود رو یه برایندی از مناطق مختلف گرفتم.در این که این عدد در جاهای مختلف متفاوته اصن شکی نیس ولی واقعا 25 تومن سود رو نمیدید تو ماه؟؟؟ این که واستون ضرره! شما 500 میلیون سرمایتون خوابیده هر تجارتی رو بخواید راه بندازید از 500 تومن باید حدود 15 تومن سود ببرید ماهی 10 تومن هم که پول مسول فنی میشه.پس این عددی که من میگم شاید عدد خیلی عجیبی نباشه.نظرتون چیه؟ شما که تجربه دارید نظرتون رو بگید که افرادی مثه من که 2 هفته دیگه باید انتخاب رشته کنن با آگاهی برن به سمت یه رشته..البته خب اگه علم یه آدم بخواد تهش بشه یه مغازه با یه سود . خیلی بده..

----------


## N a v i d

> سلام ممنون که این ها رو گفتید چون خود من هم در بالا گفتم که خیلی اطلاعات ندارم و بعضی از چیز هایی که میگم صرفا شنیده هامه...راجع به امتیاز  و .. صحبت شد و من گفتم که یه نفر در تهران میتونه در حدود سن 42 سالگی صاحب داروخونه بشه!
> عدد 25 میلیون سود رو یه برایندی از مناطق مختلف گرفتم.در این که این عدد در جاهای مختلف متفاوته اصن شکی نیس ولی واقعا 25 تومن سود رو نمیدید تو ماه؟؟؟ این که واستون ضرره! شما 500 میلیون سرمایتون خوابیده هر تجارتی رو بخواید راه بندازید از 500 تومن باید حدود 15 تومن سود ببرید ماهی 10 تومن هم که پول مسول فنی میشه.پس این عددی که من میگم شاید عدد خیلی عجیبی نباشه.نظرتون چیه؟ شما که تجربه دارید نظرتون رو بگید که افرادی مثه من که 2 هفته دیگه باید انتخاب رشته کنن با آگاهی برن به سمت یه رشته..البته خب اگه علم یه آدم بخواد تهش بشه یه مغازه با یه سود . خیلی بده..


اون پستم را ویرایش کردم و توضیحاتی اضافه کردم
ببینین کلا کار خدماتی علی الخصوص درمان خیلی سودی برای خود فرد و شرکاش نداره (باورتون میشه من فقط به متخصص آزمایشگاهم حق مسئول فنی ماهیانه 7 میلیون تومان میدم که مدرک پزشکیش را در اختیار من بذاره؟
باورتون میشه با این کار نمیشه لکسوس و بنز که هیچی، نمیشه حتی یه آزار خرید؟ (این را برای کسانی میگم که فکر میکنن بعد فارغ التحصیلی فقط باید 5 نفر استخدام کنن که پولهاشون را جمع کنه)
سودش مال پزشکها و مسئولین فنی هست که کار میکنن
من مجبورم داروخانه داشته باشم، چون مریضی که از درمانگاه من به خاطر دارو به جایی دیکه ای بره احتمال برگشتش به مجموعه من حدود صفره
من نمیتونم مریضم را از دست بدم، مریض من سرمایه منه
500 میلیون واقعا بانک سود بیشتری میده ولی برنامه ریزی بلند مدت من برای 5 تا 10 سال ایندست


گفتم، داروخانه داری خیلی کار سختیه
انشالاه بعدها به حرف من میرسید

----------


## par.rah

> اون پستم را ویرایش کردم و توضیحاتی اضافه کردم
> ببینین کلا کار خدماتی علی الخصوص درمان خیلی سودی برای خود فرد و شرکاش نداره (باورتون میشه من فقط به متخصص آزمایشگاهم حق مسئول فنی ماهیانه 7 میلیون تومان میدم که مدرک پزشکیش را در اختیار من بذاره؟
> باورتون میشه با این کار نمیشه لکسوس و بنز که هیچی، نمیشه حتی یه آزار خرید؟ (این را برای کسانی میگم که فکر میکنن بعد فارغ التحصیلی فقط باید 5 نفر استخدام کنن که پولهاشون را جمع کنه)
> سودش مال پزشکها و مسئولین فنی هست که کار میکنن
> من مجبورم داروخانه داشته باشم، چون مریضی که از درمانگاه من به خاطر دارو به جایی دیکه ای بره احتمال برگشتش به مجموعه من حدود صفره
> من نمیتونم مریضم را از دست بدم، مریض من سرمایه منه
> 500 میلیون واقعا بانک سود بیشتری میده ولی برنامه ریزی بلند مدت من برای 5 تا 10 سال ایندست
> 
> 
> ...


ممنون از همه ی حرفاتون..شما هم قطعا به سودتون میرسید. یعنی اگه نرسید وسطای کار یه اشکالاتی وجود داره ولی خب کلا توی همه چی باید رقابت کرد دیگه..درسته الان شما دارید به سختی ائنجا رو اداره میکنید اما اگه رضایت مردم رو داشته باشید تمومه دیگه...من گفتم به یکی از کاربرا تو ی همین تاپیک که مسئول فنی داروخونه حدود 10 تومن درامد داره ولی قبول نکردن...ایشالله کسب و کار پر رونقی داشته باشید و مطمئنم که خواهید داشت

----------


## par.rah

> ببخشین نقل قول میکنم
> ولی داروخانه به نوعی یک کاسبی به حساب میاد که عوامل مختلفی توش تاثیر داره مثل محل داروخانه، پزشک های افراد؛ تعداد افراد گذری از اون منطقه و قدرت پرسنل داروخانه در جذب مشتری
> ایا داروخانه مجهز به لابراتور داروهای ساختنی هست یا نه
> آیا داروخانه محصولات بهداشتی خارجی میاره یا نه
> و ....
> 
> گاها یعنی میشه گفت اغلب اوقات 25 میلیون خیلی بیشتر از میزان درامد واقعی هستش
> من خودم یک کلینیک دارم با تخصص های مختلف (تقریبا به جز حراحی بقیه بخش ها را دارم که جراحی هم مجوز جراحی محدود مثل ختنه و حتی فتخ را هم انجام میدیم) و کتار اینها حدود 500 میلیون تومان دادم و مجوز داروخانه خریدم (البته خود صاحب مجوز مسدول فنیه ولی اسم داروخانه به اسم درمانگاهه) و مطمئن باشین با وجود دو سال از سپری شدن عمر این مرکز و مریض زیادی که داره (منطقه خیلی شلوغی ما هستیم) اینقدر درامد نداره بتنهایی داروخانه (حدود 80 درصد این مبلغ شما خوشبینانش هستش) و تا خرخره هم به انواع و اقسام موسسات دارویی بدهکاریم (برای شروع اغلب شرکت های دارویی داروها را حتی با چک های ماهه میفروشن) 
> 
> ...


من خودم به زدن دارو خونه علاقه ای ندارم..دوس دارم مثلا یه شیفت یه جا مسئول فنی وایسم که مثلا زندگیم با استقلال خودم بچرخه و بقیشم برم واسه کار های توی آزمیشگاه

----------


## N a v i d

> .البته خب اگه علم یه آدم بخواد تهش بشه یه مغازه با یه سود . خیلی بده..


این قسمت را براتون جدا نقل قول میکنم پون مهمه
ببینین علم خیلی با پول هماهنگی نداره ...
پزشکی که دنبال علم زیاد باشه پول زیادی نداره (چون وقتی دنبال علم و مقاله نویسی و استفاده از حداکثر علم باشی باید بیمارستان و مطب را بذاری کنار) در ضمن بدونین متخصصی که عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاهه به هیچ وجه حق نداره مطب بزنه، یا تابلویی ازش توی مراکز خصوصی باشه و فقط حق تدریس و کارکردن توی مراکز وابسته به اون دانشکاه را دارن 
داروسازی هم اگه بتونین نماینده علمی بشین و توانایی بازاریابی داشته باشین نونتون توی روغنه (شرکت نوانوردیسک یک شرکت وارد کننده انسولین از دانکمارکه و نمیانده علمی یا همون ویزیتورش یک خانوم دکتر زیبا رو و فوق العاده سر و زبان داره و با همین کار تونسته برای خودش درامد ماهیانه 15 میلیون فراهم کنه) 
داروخانه هم میتونین بزنین، من خالم و مادربزرگم یک داروخانه دارن با هم و شانسی که دارن کنارشون یک متخصص نازایی هست که آمپول های گران (مثل گونال اف مینویسه ) و شوهر این خانوم که متخصص پوسته و گاها برای مریضهاشون نسخه های حتی تا 800 تومان میپیچه
لبه مسلما چنین داروخانه ای 50 میلیون درامد داره چون فروشش بالاست ولی مطمئن باشین اگر مادربزرگ من با این خانوم دکتر اشنا نبود و یا داروخانش جدید التاسیس بود مسلما یکی از این نسخه ها به داروخانه نمیومد)

در کل نمیخوام مایوس شین، نمیخوام هم غره به خودتون 
داروسازی و پزشکی مسیر طولانی و سختی برای درامد زایی داره
سودهای زیاد را ابتتدای کار واقعا از ذهنتون بیرون کنین که بعد پشیمون و افسرده نشین

----------


## par.rah

> این قسمت را براتون جدا نقل قول میکنم پون مهمه
> ببینین علم خیلی با پول هماهنگی نداره ...
> پزشکی که دنبال علم زیاد باشه پول زیادی نداره (چون وقتی دنبال علم و مقاله نویسی و استفاده از حداکثر علم باشی باید بیمارستان و مطب را بذاری کنار) در ضمن بدونین متخصصی که عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاهه به هیچ وجه حق نداره مطب بزنه، یا تابلویی ازش توی مراکز خصوصی باشه و فقط حق تدریس و کارکردن توی مراکز وابسته به اون دانشکاه را دارن 
> داروسازی هم اگه بتونین نماینده علمی بشین و توانایی بازاریابی داشته باشین نونتون توی روغنه (شرکت نوانوردیسک یک شرکت وارد کننده انسولین از دانکمارکه و نمیانده علمی یا همون ویزیتورش یک خانوم دکتر زیبا رو و فوق العاده سر و زبان داره و با همین کار تونسته برای خودش درامد ماهیانه 15 میلیون فراهم کنه) 
> داروخانه هم میتونین بزنین، من خالم و مادربزرگم یک داروخانه دارن با هم و شانسی که دارن کنارشون یک متخصص نازایی هست که آمپول های گران (مثل گونال اف مینویسه ) و شوهر این خانوم که متخصص پوسته و گاها برای مریضهاشون نسخه های حتی تا 800 تومان میپیچه
> لبه مسلما چنین داروخانه ای 50 میلیون درامد داره چون فروشش بالاست ولی مطمئن باشین اگر مادربزرگ من با این خانوم دکتر اشنا نبود و یا داروخانش جدید التاسیس بود مسلما یکی از این نسخه ها به داروخانه نمیومد)
> 
> در کل نمیخوام مایوس شین، نمیخوام هم غره به خودتون 
> داروسازی و پزشکی مسیر طولانی و سختی برای درامد زایی داره
> سودهای زیاد را ابتتدای کار واقعا از ذهنتون بیرون کنین که بعد پشیمون و افسرده نشین


امروز با پدرم سر این موضوع صحبت میکردیم..شما تا به چند نفر باج ندید پول در نمیارید...گفتن این فقط عصبانیت به بار میاره ولی میگم..جدیدا در تهران یه دکتر رو دستگیر کردن چون با یه داروساز در ارتباط بوده..داروسازه به دکتره میگفته مثلا فلان دارو داره خراب میشه..دکتره هم در تجویزش ان دارو رو مینویسه!
این نمونه ای از این جور باج دادن هاست..بله قطعا مسیر طولانی و سخته! من کلا شخصیتم طوریه که شما هرچقدر از سختیای این مسیر بگید من حریص تر بسمتش میرم...واقعا اولین هدفم در دارو ارضای حس علم طلبیمه چون واقعا در رشته های دیگه این حس برطرف نمیشه ولی خب زندگی بی رحم تر از این حرفاست.تموم روابط در دنیا بر اساس پول میچرخه! تا زمونی که به یه درامد ثابت و مشخص نرسم به کار علمی رو نمیارم حتی اگه مجبور شم جمله ای که شما نقل قول کردید رو نقض کنم...مرسی از همه توضیحاتتون..خالصانه از خدا میخوام که روزیتون سنگین شه!

----------


## N a v i d

> امروز با پدرم سر این موضوع صحبت میکردیم..شما تا به چند نفر باج ندید پول در نمیارید...گفتن این فقط عصبانیت به بار میاره ولی میگم..جدیدا در تهران یه دکتر رو دستگیر کردن چون با یه داروساز در ارتباط بوده..داروسازه به دکتره میگفته مثلا فلان دارو داره خراب میشه..دکتره هم در تجویزش ان دارو رو مینویسه!
> !


این موضوع باب مملکت و این دو شغله، این دو فقره انسان با هم زد و بند شدیدی دارن
99% موارد پزشک به داروخانه میگه په داروهایی بیاره، همین دکتر پوست گاها با یک شرکت دارویی بهداشتی لج میکنه و زنگ میزنه به خاله من و میگه خانوم دکتر هر مقدار کرم مثلا از شرکت فلان دارین مرجوع کنین من دیگه نمینویسم و ازشرکت غ مشابه همین کرم را سفارش بدین

در کل اصلا نمیخوام وارد بحث کثیفی این کار بشم که در این مقوله نمیگنجه


هستن داروخانه هایی که داروی تاریخ گذشته را جلدش را عوض میکنن و میفروشن
در ضمن اینها جز کارهای شرافتمندانه این شغله ... 
کار کثیف میکنن که ادم از خودش متنفر میشه

----------


## par.rah

> این موضوع باب مملکت و این دو شغله، این دو فقره انسان با هم زد و بند شدیدی دارن
> 99% موارد پزشک به داروخانه میگه په داروهایی بیاره، همین دکتر پوست گاها با یک شرکت دارویی بهداشتی لج میکنه و زنگ میزنه به خاله من و میگه خانوم دکتر هر مقدار کرم مثلا از شرکت فلان دارین مرجوع کنین من دیگه نمینویسم و ازشرکت غ مشابه همین کرم را سفارش بدین
> 
> در کل اصلا نمیخوام وارد بحث کثیفی این کار بشم که در این مقوله نمیگنجه
> 
> 
> هستن داروخانه هایی که داروی تاریخ گذشته را جلدش را عوض میکنن و میفروشن
> در ضمن اینها جز کارهای شرافتمندانه این شغله ... 
> کار کثیف میکنن که ادم از خودش متنفر میشه


بله تا حدودی آشنام ولی خب شرمم میاد بگم اینا پزشکن مثلا فرد تحصیل کردن درصورتی که از یه حیوون پست ترن..متاسفانه اگه دولت به موقع با اینا برخورد شدید بکنه این اتفاقا به روند عادی تبدیل نمیشه..حالا مثلا اگه یه دونه بود میگفتیم عیب نداره ولی این در سیستم سلامت کشور ما تبدیل شده به یه اصل و عادی شده...

----------


## maryam.23

> شما خودت چرا مثل داداشت کار بلد نشدی؟


کی گفته نیستم  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## par.rah

> کی گفته نیستم


قطعا میشی..تهران ن ن ن ن ن ن ن ن ن

----------


## LAZAR

> کی گفته نیستم


خب کار بلد چرا تو تاپیک های پزشکیو .کنکور میچرخی؟
شما که الان درستو خوندی و کارت رو هم بلدی
پس مشکل چیه

----------


## maryam.23

> خب کار بلد چرا تو تاپیک های پزشکیو .کنکور میچرخی؟
> شما که الان درستو خوندی و کارت رو هم بلدی
> پس مشکل چیه


مگه همه چیز پوله ؟ شما مشکلت چیه که ارشد داری اینجایی ؟  :Yahoo (56):  پستامو خونده باشی میفهمی میخوام کنکور بدم واسه پزشکی

----------


## LAZAR

> مگه همه چیز پوله ؟ شما مشکلت چیه که ارشد داری اینجایی ؟  پستامو خونده باشی میفهمی میخوام کنکور بدم واسه پزشکی


1-هیچ گربه ای محض رضای خدا موش نمیگیره.نقطه تمام
2-کار بلد بودن در حال حاضر یه معنی داره که خیلی خانواده ها دوس ندارن پول از این راه بیاد تو زندگیشون.نقطه تمام
3-پست شمارو بخونم-نوشابه زیاد دوس داری؟؟.نقطه تمام

----------


## maryam.23

> 1-هیچ گربه ای محض رضای خدا موش نمیگیره.نقطه تمام
> 2-کار بلد بودن در حال حاضر یه معنی داره که خیلی خانواده ها دوس ندارن پول از این راه بیاد تو زندگیشون.نقطه تمام
> 3-پست شمارو بخونم-نوشابه زیاد دوس داری؟؟.نقطه تمام


با خودتم دعوا داری  :Yahoo (56):  نگفتی چرا میای اینجا !!! مشکلت چیه واقعا که تو فروم کنکوریا حل میشه

----------


## par.rah

> مگه همه چیز پوله ؟ شما مشکلت چیه که ارشد داری اینجایی ؟  پستامو خونده باشی میفهمی میخوام کنکور بدم واسه پزشکی


بابا قبول میشی دیگه! بیچاره چیزی نگفت که!
فقط بحث نکنید موضوع تاپیک یه چیز دیگست

----------


## par.rah

> 1-هیچ گربه ای محض رضای خدا موش نمیگیره.نقطه تمام
> 2-کار بلد بودن در حال حاضر یه معنی داره که خیلی خانواده ها دوس ندارن پول از این راه بیاد تو زندگیشون.نقطه تمام
> 3-پست شمارو بخونم-نوشابه زیاد دوس داری؟؟.نقطه تمام


بحث رو لطفا تموم کنید! مثلا 5-6 سال بزرگ تر از بقیه هستیدااا

----------


## Hellion

> مگه همه چیز پوله ؟ شما مشکلت چیه که ارشد داری اینجایی ؟  پستامو خونده باشی میفهمی میخوام کنکور بدم واسه پزشکی


میگم شما همونی نیستی که تعریف خوبی از پزشکی داشتی  :Yahoo (1):  .. چرا برقتو ادامه نمیدی تو که خیلی برق رو سرتر میدونیستی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## par.rah

اگه کسی درمورد درامد ها هم اطلاع بیشتری داره لطفا اعلام کنید

----------


## mitraa

کسی که دارو میخونه سخت میتونه پذیرش بگیره واسه ادامه تحصيل تو خارج از كشور؟

----------


## Dynamic

> کسی که دارو میخونه سخت میتونه پذیرش بگیره واسه ادامه تحصيل تو خارج از كشور؟


کلا پذیرش برای گرایشهای بالینی در رشته های داروسازی و پزشکی و دندانپزشکی کاملا متفاوت هست و بهتره با کسانی که توی این مسیر رفتن خوب مشورت کنید. برای این رشته ها چون دانشجو کاری برای دانشگاه انجام نمیده درس میخونه دانشگاهم هیچ بورسیه و هزینه ای نمیده به دانشجو باید همه از جیب خرج بشه+ ظرفیت برای غیر نیتیو ها طوری که شانس خیلی پایین میاد براشون. در کل بهتره هرکسی هر کشوری میخواد زندگی کنه از اول همونجا از پایه این رشته ها رو بخونه. توجه کنید اینورم نیست کسی نتونه یک حساب بانکی که توان پرداخت 300-500 هزار دلارو داشته باشه + بار علمی بسیار خوب میتونه این مسیر رو شدنی بکنه.
مثلا برای اینکه تازه مسیر درسی شروع بشه برای داروسازی باید حدودا دو سال فقط امتحاناتو پاس کنی به شرط فیلور نشدن توی هیچ کدوم اون وقت تازه مدرک معادل میشه. این روند بر خلاف رشته های دیگه هست. اونا نمره و معدل درسی و ریکام و gre و ... میدن و بعدم ایمیل فرستادن اما برای رشته های مذکور اوضاع کاملا متفاوت هست.
موفق باشید

----------


## G O L B A R G

> کلا پذیرش برای گرایشهای بالینی در رشته های داروسازی و پزشکی و دندانپزشکی کاملا متفاوت هست و بهتره با کسانی که توی این مسیر رفتن خوب مشورت کنید. برای این رشته ها چون دانشجو کاری برای دانشگاه انجام نمیده درس میخونه دانشگاهم هیچ بورسیه و هزینه ای نمیده به دانشجو باید همه از جیب خرج بشه+ ظرفیت برای غیر نیتیو ها طوری که شانس خیلی پایین میاد براشون. در کل بهتره هرکسی هر کشوری میخواد زندگی کنه از اول همونجا از پایه این رشته ها رو بخونه. توجه کنید اینورم نیست کسی نتونه یک حساب بانکی که توان پرداخت 300-500 هزار دلارو داشته باشه + بار علمی بسیار خوب میتونه این مسیر رو شدنی بکنه.
> مثلا برای اینکه تازه مسیر درسی شروع بشه برای داروسازی باید حدودا دو سال فقط امتحاناتو پاس کنی به شرط فیلور نشدن توی هیچ کدوم اون وقت تازه مدرک معادل میشه. این روند بر خلاف رشته های دیگه هست. اونا نمره و معدل درسی و ریکام و gre و ... میدن و بعدم ایمیل فرستادن اما برای رشته های مذکور اوضاع کاملا متفاوت هست.
> موفق باشید


راهی هست که بشه از دارو وارد پزشکی شد ؟؟؟؟؟؟ داروسازی چقدر به پزشکی شباهت داره ؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> راهی هست که بشه از دارو وارد پزشکی شد ؟؟؟؟؟؟ داروسازی چقدر به پزشکی شباهت داره ؟؟؟


 فقط با کنکور مجدد میشه

----------


## زهرا.ا

سلام . به نظرتون با رتبه 2400 منطقه 1 پزشکی و دندون هر کدوم کدوم بین الملل کدوم شهر رو میتونم بیارم .. ساکن تهرانم .. یعنی اصلا نمیشه دانشگاه ایران هم اوورد ؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mehdi7543

> سلام . به نظرتون با رتبه 2400 منطقه 1 پزشکی و دندون هر کدوم کدوم بین الملل کدوم شهر رو میتونم بیارم .. ساکن تهرانم .. یعنی اصلا نمیشه دانشگاه ایران هم اوورد ؟


علیک سلام 
100% بین ال همدان رو میاری 
مسافتش تا تهران 4 ساعته حداکثر

----------


## mehdi7543

شخصا از داروسازی راضیم 
انتخاب های اولم داروسازی , دندون , پزشکی بود 
فشار کاریش مسلما خیلی کمتر از دو رشته ی دیگه ـست 
درآمد خوبی هم داره ( آشنا دارم هنوز درس تموم نشده با قرض و قوله داروخانه با کمک یه دکتر دیگه زد الان اون داروخونه رو کلا با سرمایه خودش پر کرده + یه داروخونه دیگه + خونه و زندگی و ماشین و اینا دیگه :d )
و البته از دوران تحصیلش نباید گذشت 
شخصا کار آزمایشگاهی و شیمی رو دوست دارم

----------


## mehdi7543

راجع به مسئول فنی 
دانشجویانی که 140 واحد رو پاس کردن میتونن تو داروخونه کار کنن 
حق مسئول فنی هم برای دانشجویان در حال تحصیل تا سال 93 ساعتی 15 تومن بود ( هر شیفت 3 تا 5 ساعت )
سال 94 به ساعتی 19/500 تومن افزایش پیدا کرد 
کسی 5 ساعت شیفت بده ماهی 3 تومن درآمدش میشه که فک میکنم برای یه دانشجو کفایت کنه

----------


## toofan425

سلام
من می تونم داروسازی تهران بخونم رتبم می خوره.به نظره شما می ارزه برم تهران؟مدرکش ارزش بیشتری داره؟
بعد یه سوال دیگه استخدام و بازار کارش چه طوره؟بعد از چند سال میشه کار کرد؟
من به دارو علاقه دارم.راستش کسی هست که دارو بخونه و بعد پشیمون بشه که چرا پزشکی یا دندون نخوندم؟
ممنون.

----------


## khaan

> سلام
> من می تونم داروسازی تهران بخونم رتبم می خوره.به نظره شما می ارزه برم تهران؟مدرکش ارزش بیشتری داره؟
> بعد یه سوال دیگه استخدام و بازار کارش چه طوره؟بعد از چند سال میشه کار کرد؟
> من به دارو علاقه دارم.راستش کسی هست که دارو بخونه و بعد پشیمون بشه که چرا پزشکی یا دندون نخوندم؟
> ممنون.


کاملا رشته خوب و پردرآمدی هست. ارزشش رو هم 1000% داره و آرزوی 99% بچه های تجربی هست.  علاقش رو هم که داری. دیگه دلیلی نیتس که رشته دیگری بخونی

----------


## M a s o u d

سلام
کسی میتونه درباره ی دانشگاه ایران یه توضیحی بده. من بین بابل با ایران موندم. اگه کسی درموردش میدونه لطفا کمک کنه.

----------


## artim

> سلام
> کسی میتونه درباره ی دانشگاه ایران یه توضیحی بده. من بین بابل با ایران موندم. اگه کسی درموردش میدونه لطفا کمک کنه.


ایران که در کرج هست
شما که شمال هستی بابل رو بزنی بهترته که

----------


## TIGER

بچه ها میشه به ترتیب میانگین درآمد دارو و پزشکی تخصص و دندان پزشک رو بی پرده بگید

----------


## H03ein

رتبه 35000 منطقه 2 (تجربی) چه رشته هایی داریم؟ ( که یکم باکلاس!! تر باشه ) --» پزشکی - دندون - پرستاری - دارو - دام  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## artim

> بچه ها میشه به ترتیب میانگین درآمد دارو و پزشکی تخصص و دندان پزشک رو بی پرده بگید


درامد مشخصی که ندارن
پزشک هست ماهی یه تومن پزشک هست ماهی بالا صد تومن
اما میانگینش رو شما ماهی مثلا 8 تومن بگیر

----------


## KowsarDDC

> سلام
> من می تونم داروسازی تهران بخونم رتبم می خوره.به نظره شما می ارزه برم تهران؟مدرکش ارزش بیشتری داره؟
> بعد یه سوال دیگه استخدام و بازار کارش چه طوره؟بعد از چند سال میشه کار کرد؟
> من به دارو علاقه دارم.راستش کسی هست که دارو بخونه و بعد پشیمون بشه که چرا پزشکی یا دندون نخوندم؟
> ممنون.


*مهم اینه که شما به کدوم علاقه دارید چون اگه علاقه داشته باشین همه چی رو بدست میاری ولی اگه علاقه نداشته باشی توش درجا می زنی*

----------


## toofan425

علاقه که دارم من برای دارو زمین رو تو کنکور ۸۰ زدم .اما می خوام بدونم وضع رشته دارو و دانشگاه تهران چطوره .
به هر حال بازار کار و درامد هم مهمه.یکی ازدوستان نظر داد که خیلی ممنونم.دوستان دیگه نظری دارن بگن دیگه.
ممنون.
اشتباها نقل قول نکردم.این پیام در ادامه پیام بالای همین پیامه.

----------


## laleh74

> سلام کپی پسته


مهم اینه که راحت در اختیار اعضای سایت قرار گرفته

----------


## KowsarDDC

*دوستان خواهشا بین دندون و دارو کدوم ایده ال تره به طور کلی؟؟؟ یا تخصص های این دوتا رشته چطورن؟؟؟
*

----------


## par.rah

> *دوستان خواهشا بین دندون و دارو کدوم ایده ال تره به طور کلی؟؟؟ یا تخصص های این دوتا رشته چطورن؟؟؟
> *


در عمومی دندون در تخصص دارو

----------


## ghazal74

دندون کلا بهترین رشتس.

----------


## par.rah

> علاقه که دارم من برای دارو زمین رو تو کنکور ۸۰ زدم .اما می خوام بدونم وضع رشته دارو و دانشگاه تهران چطوره .
> به هر حال بازار کار و درامد هم مهمه.یکی ازدوستان نظر داد که خیلی ممنونم.دوستان دیگه نظری دارن بگن دیگه.
> ممنون.
> اشتباها نقل قول نکردم.این پیام در ادامه پیام بالای همین پیامه.


من امشب با یه داروساز در یکی از بهترین نقاط اهران که درامدش هم خیلی خوب بود حرف زدم
میگفت اگه پول داری داروخونه بزنی دارو رو انتخاب کن وگرنه پزشکی

----------


## ayata

میخوام بدونم برای دندانپزشکی وداروسازی چه رتبه هایی لازم  و چند سال دردانشگاه باید درس بخونیم

----------


## artim

> میخوام بدونم برای دندانپزشکی وداروسازی چه رتبه هایی لازم  و چند سال دردانشگاه باید درس بخونیم



برا پردیس زیر 5 هزار برا پردیس
5 و نیم الی 6 سال طول دوره هر دو هست

----------


## Amin 95

> دندون کلا بهترین رشتس.



خیلی کلیه 

دوستم پزشکی گرگان میخونه استاد آناتومیشون گفته شما دارید تو بهترین رشته دانشگاهی ایران تحصیل میکنید

هم حرف ایشون هم حرف شما غلطه

بهترینی وجود نداره

همه چی نسبیه

همکار پدرم دو پسر داره هر دو پزشک عمومی ولی موندن گوشه خونه میدونی چرا چون حاضر نیستن برن طرح دولتم میگه منم مدرکتون رو آزاد نمیکنم 

بابام میگه همکارش بهش گفته یعنی اگه میرفتن شغل آزاد یا لا اقل مدیریت میخوندن یا حتی یه سوپر میزدن الان خیالم راحت تر بود با این وضعشو

بهترین رشته وجود نداره
ولی بهترین آدم ها چرا

کسانی که به یه رشته علی الظاهر بی ارزش بها میدن

حتما اسم علی واکسیما رو تو تهران شنیدی(اگه درست بگم)

کی فکرشو میکرد یه واکسی این قدر ارج وقرب پیدا کنه که واکس زنی رو مدرن کنه و برسه به جایی که اینترنتی رزرو کنی

افراد خوش فکر خالق فرصتند

افراد بی فکر منتظر فرصت

این کجا 

و آن کجا

----------


## Amin 95

به قول مارتین لوتر کینگ 


مارتین لوترکینگ گفته: اگر از یک فرد خواسته شود که خیابانها را جارو بزند، او باید این کار را همانند نقاشی میکل آنژ، موسیقی بتهوون، و به زیبایی شعر شکسپیر انجام دهد. او باید خیابان را آنچنان خوب جارو بزند که همه بگویند اینجا یک رفتگر بزرگ زندگی می کند که کارش را خوب انجام می دهد.

کافیه بهترین رشتت بشی طوری شهره میشی که فکرشم نمیکنی

به قول هنری تورئو موفقیت اغلب به سراغ کسانی میاید که آن قدر مشغول کارند که وقت نمیکنند به سراغش بروند

امثال دکتر گنجی(پدر علم جغرافیا) 
نیما یوشیج(پدر شعر نوین اولین سنت شکن شعر کلاسیک در ایران)
اصغر بیچاره(پدر عکاسی مدرن ایران)

یه مادرم بگم

پریرخ دادستان(مادر روانشناسی ایران)

اینا دندون خوندن که شهره شدن

یا پزشکی 

یا دارو

نه اینا خودشون بودن رفتن سراغ علاقشون

----------


## Amin 95

و جمله آخر

بزرگی گفته

همه بهترینند ولی دلیل این که همه موفق نیستند این است که هر کسی سر جای اصلی خود نیست

یه سریال اپیزودیک پارسال میذاشت رسانه ملی که توش دختره باستان شناسی زابل قبول شده بود 

میخواست بره پدرش مهندس بود ومانع شد گفت فقط برق
دختره گفت بابا جون مگه مملکت ما باستان شناس نمیخواد

مگه بده که من کارشناس این زمینه بشم وبه میهنم خدمتی کرده باشم

بابا گفت فقط مکانیک 
هیچی موند پشت کنکور که بخونه

به نظرتون این آدم که عشقش یه رشته دیگست گیرم مکانیک هم بیاره میتونی آدم خیلی موفقی بشه بعید میدونم

----------


## sn912sajjad

من که اینقدر بین دندون و پزشکی دچار وسواس شدم که دیگه چاره ای نیست جر اینکه یکیش (احتمال قوی پزشکی چون بالاتر زدم) رو برم بعد اگه پشیمون شدم با هر دردسری بود تغییر رشته بدم!!!! چکار کنم به آب و آتیش زدم و نتونستم مطمئن شم کدوم.... یجورایی هر دوتاشو دوس دارم
 :Yahoo (19):

----------


## علی پاتر

> من که اینقدر بین دندون و پزشکی دچار وسواس شدم که دیگه چاره ای نیست جر اینکه یکیش (احتمال قوی پزشکی چون بالاتر زدم) رو برم بعد اگه پشیمون شدم با هر دردسری بود تغییر رشته بدم!!!! چکار کنم به آب و آتیش زدم و نتونستم مطمئن شم کدوم.... یجورایی هر دوتاشو دوس دارم


منم دقیقن شرایط تو رو دارم :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): پزشکیرم خیلییی اولویت دادم ب دندون تو انتخاب رشتم...امیدوارم پشیمون نشیم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## m.a_935267

> منم دقیقن شرایط تو رو دارمپزشکیرم خیلییی اولویت دادم ب دندون تو انتخاب رشتم...امیدوارم پشیمون نشیم


پزشکی که خیلیییی با دندون فرق داره؟؟
چجوری بین این دوتا شک کردین دقیقا؟!

به نظرم بیشتر بین علاقه و بازارکار موندین کدومو انتخاب کنین!

----------


## m.a_935267

> من که اینقدر بین دندون و پزشکی دچار وسواس شدم که دیگه چاره ای نیست جر اینکه یکیش (احتمال قوی پزشکی چون بالاتر زدم) رو برم بعد اگه پشیمون شدم با هر دردسری بود تغییر رشته بدم!!!! چکار کنم به آب و آتیش زدم و نتونستم مطمئن شم کدوم.... یجورایی هر دوتاشو دوس دارم


از الان به فکر تغییر رشته باشی پزشک موفقی نمیشی!
توکه انتخاب کردی برو و تلاشتو بکن بهترین بشی نه اینکه بعد از کارشناسی بری پزشکی و بعد باز تغییر بدی بری دندان!
دودل نباش! به نظرم شما واقعا به پزشکی علاقه دارین و فقط دارین به آینده کاریش فکر میکنین!
به نظر من اگه بهترین باشی تو پزشکی بهتره تا اینکه بدون علاقه بیای دندون فقط واسه درآمد...

----------


## sn912sajjad

> پزشکی که خیلیییی با دندون فرق داره؟؟
> چجوری بین این دوتا شک کردین دقیقا؟!
> 
> به نظرم بیشتر بین علاقه و بازارکار موندین کدومو انتخاب کنین!


دقیقا داداش ینی زدی به هدف
ببین اگه قرار باشه علاقه رو نمره ای بین 0 تا 100 در نظر بگیری علاقه من به پزشکی 100 هست و به دندون 90.... (ینی به دندان هم همچین بی علاقه نیستم ولی علاقم به پزشکی بیشتره)
اما بازار کار دندون باعث میشه کفه ترازو به سمت هیچکدوم نچربهو ما عین چی موندیم تو گل......................................
بخدا الان سایت دوباره باز شه نمیدونم باید تغییر بدم یا نه!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## m.a_935267

> دقیقا داداش ینی زدی به هدف
> ببین اگه قرار باشه علاقه رو نمره ای بین 0 تا 100 در نظر بگیری علاقه من به پزشکی 100 هست و به دندون 90.... (ینی به دندان هم همچین بی علاقه نیستم ولی علاقم به پزشکی بیشتره)
> اما بازار کار دندون باعث میشه کفه ترازو به سمت هیچکدوم نچربه و ما عین چی موندیم تو گل......................................
> بخدا الان سایت دوباره باز شه نمیدونم باید تغییر بدم یا نه!!!!!!!!!!


خیلی وسواسی هستیا!
پزشک بیکار نمیمونه اینو یادت باشه! این علاقس که از تو یک فرد موفق میسازه. شاید تو میرفتی دندان یه دندانپزشک معمولی میشدی! ولی تو پزشکی ممکنه به علت علاقه زیادت موفقتر بشی!
به حرف بقیه گوش نده! فقط به علاقت نگاه کن...

----------


## sn912sajjad

> خیلی وسواسی هستیا!
> پزشک بیکار نمیمونه اینو یادت باشه! این علاقس که از تو یک فرد موفق میسازه. شاید تو میرفتی دندان یه دندانپزشک معمولی میشدی! ولی تو پزشکی ممکنه به علت علاقه زیادت موفقتر بشی!
> به حرف بقیه گوش نده! فقط به علاقت نگاه کن...


فقط حرف بقیه نیست....
خودمم فکر میکنم بالاخره قراره ازدواج کنم دیگه.... الان 25 سالمه..... من باید زودتر از بقیه به درآمد برسم.....
حتی بازار کار رو هم نمیدونم واقعا این که میگن دندون بهتره واقعا اینطور هست یا نه!!! اونم 6-7 سال دیگه!!! آخه هرکی میبینیم تو ایران نمیتونه قبول شه و میره خارج... میره واسه دندون.....

----------


## m.a_935267

> فقط حرف بقیه نیست....
> خودمم فکر میکنم بالاخره قراره ازدواج کنم دیگه.... الان 25 سالمه..... من باید زودتر از بقیه به درآمد برسم.....
> حتی بازار کار رو هم نمیدونم واقعا این که میگن دندون بهتره واقعا اینطور هست یا نه!!! اونم 6-7 سال دیگه!!! آخه هرکی میبینیم تو ایران نمیتونه قبول شه و میره خارج... میره واسه دندون.....


خب اگه دندونم بری 6سال درسه 2سالم طرح! میشی 33 ساله! بین تحصیلم که درآمد نداری! چه فرقی میکنه با پزشکی واسه شما؟!
درضمن دندانپزشکی کلی تجهیزات و پول میخواد! آیا تو که 33 ساله ای همین اول که بیای میتونی پول اونو جور کنی؟؟
 آیا همین اول که مطب بزنی همه میان پیشت؟!

به نظرم انتخاب تو معقول بوده!

شما 34 سالگی میشی پزشک عمومی میری توی یه شهر کوچک الان دنبال پزشک عمومین! حقوقشم خوبه!
به نظرم واسه تو فرق چندانی نداره!

----------


## m.a_935267

> فقط حرف بقیه نیست....
> خودمم فکر میکنم بالاخره قراره ازدواج کنم دیگه.... الان 25 سالمه..... من باید زودتر از بقیه به درآمد برسم.....
> حتی بازار کار رو هم نمیدونم واقعا این که میگن دندون بهتره واقعا اینطور هست یا نه!!! اونم 6-7 سال دیگه!!! آخه هرکی میبینیم تو ایران نمیتونه قبول شه و میره خارج... میره واسه دندون.....


واسه ازدواجم به نظرم زیاد عجله نکن!وقت زیاده!
من خودم میخوام 35 سالگی ازدواج کنم...35 سالگی تازه اول جوونیه!

----------


## khaan

> واسه ازدواجم به نظرم زیاد عجله نکن!وقت زیاده!
> من خودم میخوام 35 سالگی ازدواج کنم...35 سالگی تازه اول جوونیه!


انقدر رزیدنت و متخصص و دکتراهای سایر رشته ها داریم که بالای 33 سالگی ازدواج میکنن و وضعشونم خوبه.

----------


## m.a_935267

> انقدر رزیدنت و متخصص و دکتراهای سایر رشته ها داریم که بالای 33 سالگی ازدواج میکنن و وضعشونم خوبه.


منم همینو میگم دیگه! چند سال پیش که وضعیت مملکت خوب بود بنزین 100تومنی! جوونا اون زمان تازه 28 سالگی ازدواج میکردن!
الان که به نظرم باید 38 به بعد ازدواج کرد!

----------


## sn912sajjad

> واسه ازدواجم به نظرم زیاد عجله نکن!وقت زیاده!
> من خودم میخوام 35 سالگی ازدواج کنم...35 سالگی تازه اول جوونیه!


*داداش حرفات منطقی بود... دمت گرم.... امیدوارم همینطور باشه
**ولی یه چیز که نگرانم میکنه اینه که عمومی دندون میگن پولش با عمومی پزشکی قابل قیاس نیست....
اینه که میگم شاید به صلاح بود که با این سن میرفتم دندون البته همونطور که گفتم به اینم که درآمد دندون از پزشکی در عمومی بیشتره 100% اطمینان ندارم اونم 6-7 سال دیگه! نمیدونم ..............
**در مورد ازدواج من عجله ندارم.... ینی اینطور نیست که عاشق باشم و صبر نداشته باشم خخخخخخخخخخخخخ....
ولی خوب منطقا آدم زودتر ازدواج کنه، فاصله سنیش با بچه ش کمتر باشه بهتره
*

----------


## par.rah

> پزشکی که خیلیییی با دندون فرق داره؟؟
> چجوری بین این دوتا شک کردین دقیقا؟!
> 
> به نظرم بیشتر بین علاقه و بازارکار موندین کدومو انتخاب کنین!



فکر کنم بین پولش شک کرده

----------


## sn912sajjad

> فکر کنم بین پولش شک کرده


توضیح دادم دیگه دادا:
ببین اگه قرار باشه علاقه رو نمره ای بین 0 تا 100 در نظر بگیری علاقه من به پزشکی 100 هست و به دندون 90....
(ینی به دندان هم همچین بی علاقه نیستم ولی علاقم به پزشکی بیشتره)
اما بازار کار دندون باعث میشه کفه ترازو به سمت هیچکدوم نچربهو ما عین چی موندیم تو گل......................................
بخدا الان سایت دوباره باز شه نمیدونم باید تغییر بدم یا نه!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ahs

سلام بچه ها کسی تراز آخرین فرد قبول پزشکی کیش و قشم رو میدونه؟تکمیل ظرفیتش رو نمیخوام

----------


## artim

> سلام بچه ها کسی تراز آخرین فرد قبول پزشکی کیش و قشم رو میدونه؟تکمیل ظرفیتش رو نمیخوام



قشم که خدارحمتش کنه دیگه نیست
کیش تا 15 هزار کشوری

----------


## ahs

> قشم که خدارحمتش کنه دیگه نیست
> کیش تا 15 هزار کشوری


ترازشو نمیدونید؟

----------


## artim

> ترازشو نمیدونید؟


نه رتبه کشوری کفایت میکنه

----------


## pedram.salgado

> قشم که خدارحمتش کنه دیگه نیست
> کیش تا 15 هزار کشوری


اشتباهه دوست من! پارسال من با رتبه كشوري 8000 قبول نشدم

9200آخرين تراز فك كنم.....
تكميل ظرفيت هم تا تراز 9000 گرفت

----------


## artim

> اشتباهه دوست من! پارسال من با رتبه كشوري 8000 قبول نشدم
> 
> 9200آخرين تراز فك كنم.....
> تكميل ظرفيت هم تا تراز 9000 گرفت



من بر اساس امار گفتم
ممکنه شما اولویت رو جابجا زده باشی که قبول نشدین

----------


## hanjera

سلام
یه سوال
این دانشگاه های پزشکی تعهد ورزات بهداشت چی هستن دقیقا؟

----------


## gign

> سلام
> یه سوال
> این دانشگاه های پزشکی تعهد ورزات بهداشت چی هستن دقیقا؟


کد رشته محله. دانشگاه نیست.
بعد از اتمام تحصیلات تعهد میدی بیست و یک سال جایی که وزارت بهداشت تعیین می کنه کار کنی 
و تا گذشتن نصف این مدت نمی تونی برای ازمون تخصص اقدام کنی

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*آپ
مقایسه کامل*

----------


## سفیدک

سلام دوستان

من امسال پردیس پزشکی وداروسازی میارم
اینده  ی شغلی و درامد خیلی برام مهمه .ینی میگم ح0الا که دارم هزینه میکنم رشته  ای ک میرم بتونه جبران کنه. ارزش این هزینه کردنو داشته باشه

این که میگن شغل داروسازی برای یک دختر نسبت به پزشکی ساده تره صحیحه؟؟؟

آینده شغلیش مطمین هس؟؟؟ تو همین انجمن خیلی جاها دیدم ک میگفتن دارو دیگه اشباعه و درامد نداره و این حرفا..   این حرفا درسته ؟؟؟

بحث علاقه پیش میاد ک نمیدونم چی بگم.شیمیو دوس دارم شیرینه واسم.ولی زیست برام شیرین تر و دوس دااشتنی تره

دیگه فرصتی نموننده من هنوز انتخاب رشتمو انجام ندادم.میشه کمک کنین؟؟؟

----------


## -Morteza-

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من امسال پردیس پزشکی وداروسازی میارم
> اینده  ی شغلی و درامد خیلی برام مهمه .ینی میگم ح0الا که دارم هزینه میکنم رشته  ای ک میرم بتونه جبران کنه. ارزش این هزینه کردنو داشته باشه
> 
> این که میگن شغل داروسازی برای یک دختر نسبت به پزشکی ساده تره صحیحه؟؟؟
> 
> آینده شغلیش مطمین هس؟؟؟ تو همین انجمن خیلی جاها دیدم ک میگفتن دارو دیگه اشباعه و درامد نداره و این حرفا..   این حرفا درسته ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


سلام.من بودم پزشکی رو انتخاب میکردم.
چون منم مثل شما هم شیمی دوس دارم هم زیست.
به نظرم پزشکی اینده روشن تری داره.
و عرض کنم که 1مثالی هست میگه:
درس رو داروساز میخون(پس راحت نیس!!درسی که به شدت نیاز به شیمی داره!)
پُز اش رو پزشک میده
پولشو دندون پزشک در میاره :Yahoo (94): 

موفق باشید.

----------


## سلامی

به نضر شما اینده پزشکی ازاد کرملن چطوره؟

----------


## سلامی

up

----------


## saeedkh76

تاپیک خیلی خوبی بود
حتی بعضی از اطلاعاتی که اینجا بود رو من هم نمیدونستم

----------


## shima1996

_تاپیک خیلی مفیدی بوددد

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## _Fateme_

خیلی خیلی عالی بود 

عشق است اول دارو دوم پزشکی :Yahoo (16):

----------


## mina_77

داروسازی♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥

----------


## ZAPATA

علاقه اصلیم پزشکیه :Yahoo (118): 

یه تمایل خاص هم به دارو دارم

----------


## _Fateme_

دقیقا مثل من 
ولی اژلاعات کافی درمورد دارو ندارم
یعنی باید فرمول حفظ کنیم ویه جورایی درسای حفظیامون زیاده؟


> علاقه اصلیم پزشکیه
> 
> یه تمایل خاص هم به دارو دارم

----------


## ZAPATA

> دقیقا مثل من 
> ولی اژلاعات کافی درمورد دارو ندارم
> یعنی باید فرمول حفظ کنیم ویه جورایی درسای حفظیامون زیاده؟




..................................................
دیگه اینا درساشه .....!
..................................................
یه چی به تجربه فهمیدم .... هرچقدرم درساش سخت باشه .... با یه جزوه نویسی تمیز و کمی همکاری بروبچ کلاس و یه ضبط صدا به خوبی میشه از پس همش بر اومد !

البته کارای آزشو باید یه تنه به نتیجه رسوند (هرچند گاهی به شکل گروهی هستش)
که اینم دقیق و تمیز باشی کارت خوب پیش میره
................................................
 :Yahoo (6):

----------


## _Fateme_

وسختی بین دارو وپزشکی؟


> ..................................................
> دیگه اینا درساشه .....!
> ..................................................
> یه چی به تجربه فهمیدم .... هرچقدرم درساش سخت باشه .... با یه جزوه نویسی تمیز و کمی همکاری بروبچ کلاس و یه ضبط صدا به خوبی میشه از پس همش بر اومد !
> 
> البته کارای آزشو باید یه تنه به نتیجه رسوند (هرچند گاهی به شکل گروهی هستش)
> که اینم دقیق و تمیز باشی کارت خوب پیش میره
> ................................................

----------


## ZAPATA

> وسختی بین دارو وپزشکی؟


دیدم بعضیا میگن پزشکی سخته ! .... (یعنی کم دیدم از سختی دارو حرف زده ش )
.................................

به شکل اتفاقی جلوی دانشکده پزشکی مشهد با دو خانم برخورد داشتم ....
با یه سوال کوچیک شروع شد ولی حدود 3 ساعت صحبتمون طول کشید .....
در بین تمام حرفاش ... آخرش یه نفرشون یه چی گفت که هیچ وقت از ذهنم پاک نمیشه

گفت اگه بمیرم هم اجازه نمیدم بچه خودم پزشکی بخونه !

.................
بعد هم بهش گفتم شمارتو بده : گفت بیای تو دانشگاه بهت میدم

----------


## Amir h

> دیدم بعضیا میگن پزشکی سخته ! .... (یعنی کم دیدم از سختی دارو حرف زده ش )
> .................................
> 
> به شکل اتفاقی جلوی دانشکده پزشکی مشهد با دو خانم برخورد داشتم ....
> با یه سوال کوچیک شروع شد ولی حدود 3 ساعت صحبتمون طول کشید .....
> در بین تمام حرفاش ... آخرش یه نفرشون یه چی گفت که هیچ وقت از ذهنم پاک نمیشه
> 
> گفت اگه بمیرم هم اجازه نمیدم بچه خودم پزشکی بخونه !
> 
> ...


داداش جاهای خوب میری هماهنگ کن با هم بریم خو

----------


## ZAPATA

> داداش جاهای خوب میری هماهنگ کن با هم بریم خو


یه بارهم اتفاقی سر از دانشکده دندون در آوردم
در واقع دنبال یه نفر بودم ... پیداش کردم 
متوجه شدم ایشون کارگردان تئاتره !
کارمون طول کشید، مجبور شدم اون روزو باهاش باشم
سر از دانشکده دارو در آوردم
اولش کمی نشستم تمرین گروهشو نگاه کردم
بعدش منم کشوندن تو جمع ...
دیگه یه نصف روز به شکل افتخاری با یه گروه باحال تمرین تئاتر داشتم
..................................................  ....

 ان شاء الله تابستون ... چشم ... فرصت زیاده !
 :Yahoo (106): 
..................................................  ....

----------


## kimiagar

> بعد هم بهش گفتم شمارتو بده : گفت بیای تو دانشگاه بهت میدم


*لعنتی چطور روت شد اینو بگی؟*

----------


## _Fateme_

همه چی برمیگرده به علاقه

شاید اون خانوم با علاقه وارد نشده 

ولی خب اینم باید درنظر گرفت همه چی سختی خودشو داره

----------


## mina_77

کسی که عاشق باشه از فرق پزشکی و دارو نمی پرسه

رتبه 80و خورده ای منطقه دو از بابل ورودی 95داره داروتهران میخونه
مگه نمیتونست با این رتبه پزشکی بهشتی نیمسال اول بره؟؟؟؟؟
میتونست
ولی مسلما عشقش به دارو عشقی بوده در حد خودم

درسی که صرفا بخاطر پول خونده بشه هییییچ وقت هییییچ وقت منجر به دراوردن پول نمیشه
بلللله

----------


## _Fateme_

من پارسال عشق دندان یودم ولی واقعا به خاطر پرستیژ و پولش بود 
ولی امسال هدف اصلیم دارو و بعدش پزشکیِ 
فقط از چیزی که تو این انجمن ناراحتم اینه که آدمو دلسرد میکنن میگن دارو سرمایه میخواد و اینا 
منظورم شخص خاصی نیست ولی اگه کسی بخواد کار براش هست


> کسی که عاشق باشه از فرق پزشکی و دارو نمی پرسه
> 
> رتبه 80و خورده ای منطقه دو از بابل ورودی 95داره داروتهران میخونه
> مگه نمیتونست با این رتبه پزشکی بهشتی نیمسال اول بره؟؟؟؟؟
> میتونست
> ولی مسلما عشقش به دارو عشقی بوده در حد خودم
> 
> درسی که صرفا بخاطر پول خونده بشه هییییچ وقت هییییچ وقت منجر به دراوردن پول نمیشه
> بلللله

----------


## Ali77

> من پارسال عشق دندان یودم ولی واقعا به خاطر پرستیژ و پولش بود 
> ولی امسال هدف اصلیم دارو و بعدش پزشکیِ 
> فقط از چیزی که تو این انجمن ناراحتم اینه که آدمو دلسرد میکنن میگن دارو سرمایه میخواد و اینا 
> منظورم شخص خاصی نیست ولی اگه کسی بخواد کار براش هست


بستگى داره بخاى چه مقدار درآمد داشته باشى
اگه به حداكثر ١٠ تومن بخواى برسى كار تو شركتا و مسئول فنى داروخونه برات مناسبه
ولى اگر درآمد بيشتر از اينا رو ميخاى بايد داروخانه بزنى و واقعيت اينه كه بايد سرمايه داشته باشى
توى شهرى مث تهران و شهرا، بزرگ ديگه الان ديگه مجوزم نميدن بايد مجوزم بخرى يا اينكه صبر كنى نوبتت برسه كه فكر كنم حدود دو سال طول بكشه،البته وام ميدن برا داروخانه ولى بازم معلوم نيست چقدر ميخان از ادم پس بگيرن :Yahoo (114): 
من اينطور كه دارم ميبينم واقعا داروخانه زدن حداقل تو تهران داره اشباع ميشه
باز پزشكى و دندون اشباع بشه ميشه يه ترفندايى زد ومشترى جمع كرد خصوصا تو دندون 
ولى اين مسئله خيلى خوبه كه ميخاى رشته اى رو انتخاب كنى كه مورد علاقته و مطمئن باش كه موفق ميشى
در ضمن بازار كار دارو يه مقدارى از پزشكى و دندون خارج از ايران بهتره كه اينم يه حسن حساب ميشه
در هر صورت موفق باشى :Yahoo (105):

----------


## _Fateme_

آره حالا فعلا باید تلاش کنم تا موقع انتخاب رشته بدونم چیکار کنم شایدم برم پزشکی چون عاشق بدن و کشیکای بیمارستانیم 
ببینیم چی میشه 
شمام موفق باشید


> بستگى داره بخاى چه مقدار درآمد داشته باشى
> اگه به حداكثر ١٠ تومن بخواى برسى كار تو شركتا و مسئول فنى داروخونه برات مناسبه
> ولى اگر درآمد بيشتر از اينا رو ميخاى بايد داروخانه بزنى و واقعيت اينه كه بايد سرمايه داشته باشى
> توى شهرى مث تهران و شهرا، بزرگ ديگه الان ديگه مجوزم نميدن بايد مجوزم بخرى يا اينكه صبر كنى نوبتت برسه كه فكر كنم حدود دو سال طول بكشه،البته وام ميدن برا داروخانه ولى بازم معلوم نيست چقدر ميخان از ادم پس بگيرن
> من اينطور كه دارم ميبينم واقعا داروخانه زدن حداقل تو تهران داره اشباع ميشه
> باز پزشكى و دندون اشباع بشه ميشه يه ترفندايى زد ومشترى جمع كرد خصوصا تو دندون 
> ولى اين مسئله خيلى خوبه كه ميخاى رشته اى رو انتخاب كنى كه مورد علاقته و مطمئن باش كه موفق ميشى
> در ضمن بازار كار دارو يه مقدارى از پزشكى و دندون خارج از ايران بهتره كه اينم يه حسن حساب ميشه
> در هر صورت موفق باشى

----------


## Ali77

> دیدم بعضیا میگن پزشکی سخته ! .... (یعنی کم دیدم از سختی دارو حرف زده ش )
> .................................
> 
> به شکل اتفاقی جلوی دانشکده پزشکی مشهد با دو خانم برخورد داشتم ....
> با یه سوال کوچیک شروع شد ولی حدود 3 ساعت صحبتمون طول کشید .....
> در بین تمام حرفاش ... آخرش یه نفرشون یه چی گفت که هیچ وقت از ذهنم پاک نمیشه
> 
> گفت اگه بمیرم هم اجازه نمیدم بچه خودم پزشکی بخونه !
> 
> ...


از نظر سختى كه انگار واقعا دارو سختتره
ولى پزشكى از نظر مدت تحصيل  و طرح و سنگينى شغل سخته،در ضمن بعد از اون ٧ سال هم عملا هيچى نيست ادم
الان بهترين رشته تو ايران و جهان دندونه
طول مدت تحصيل كمتره،شغل اسونتريه و شما فقط ساعت و روز مشخصيو تو مطبى و مثل پزشكى نيست كه هر لحظه از بيمارستان زنگ بزنن.......تازه برا عموميشم كار هست
از نظر درآمدم كه خودتون بهتر اطلاع دارين.......
تو امريكا تخصص جراحى فك متوسط ساليانه ٢٠٠ هزار دلار درامد داره
خودمم عاشق پزشكيم ولى اين وزارت بهداشت خيلى داره اذيت ميكنه......

----------


## _Fateme_

دندانم یه محدودیت هایی داره 
الان بیشتر مردم ما به خاطر هزینه حتی اگه دندونشون داره متلاشی میشه نمیرن دکتر البته منظورم کساییه که وضع مالیشون خوب نیست و یه جورایی بیخیال 
ولی همون یونیت دندان ارزونش ۲۰،۳۰ تومنه 
وخود ما بخوایم بریم دندونپزشکی پرس و جو میکنیم و میریم سراغ یه خوبش 
البته تقریبا تو شهرای بزرگ اشباعه ولی شهرای کوچیک نه 
اینم باید بگم که نباید به درآمد و خوبی و بدی بودن توجه کرد 
مهم علاقس بعد معیارای دیگه


> از نظر سختى كه انگار واقعا دارو سختتره
> ولى پزشكى از نظر مدت تحصيل  و طرح و سنگينى شغل سخته،در ضمن بعد از اون ٧ سال هم عملا هيچى نيست ادم
> الان بهترين رشته تو ايران و جهان دندونه
> طول مدت تحصيل كمتره،شغل اسونتريه و شما فقط ساعت و روز مشخصيو تو مطبى و مثل پزشكى نيست كه هر لحظه از بيمارستان زنگ بزنن.......تازه برا عموميشم كار هست
> از نظر درآمدم كه خودتون بهتر اطلاع دارين.......
> تو امريكا تخصص جراحى فك متوسط ساليانه ٢٠٠ هزار دلار درامد داره
> خودمم عاشق پزشكيم ولى اين وزارت بهداشت خيلى داره اذيت ميكنه......

----------


## Chandler Bing

علاقه رو خز کردید دیگه...

----------


## kimiagar

> از نظر سختى كه انگار واقعا دارو سختتره ولى پزشكى از نظر مدت تحصيل  و طرح و سنگينى شغل سخته،در ضمن بعد از اون ٧ سال هم عملا هيچى نيست ادم الان بهترين رشته تو ايران و جهان دندونه طول مدت تحصيل كمتره،شغل اسونتريه و شما فقط ساعت و روز مشخصيو تو مطبى و مثل پزشكى نيست كه هر لحظه از بيمارستان زنگ بزنن.......تازه برا عموميشم كار هست از نظر درآمدم كه خودتون بهتر اطلاع دارين....... تو امريكا تخصص جراحى فك متوسط ساليانه ٢٠٠ هزار دلار درامد داره خودمم عاشق پزشكيم ولى اين وزارت بهداشت خيلى داره اذيت ميكنه......


*پذیرش جراحی فک و صورت در ایران خیلی محدوده
این رشته معایب زیادی داره در عین فواید 
همین تخصص 5 سال طول میکشه و بیشترین مدت زمان تخصص در رشته های دندان هست
فکرشو بکن 6 سال عمومی دندون ، 5 سالم تخصص میشه 11 سال دو سالم که طرحته
یه چیزی تو مایه های گرفتن تخصص های پزشکی دیگه میشه این اعداد رو حساب کنی
در بیمارستان ها به جراح های فک و صورت به اسم دندانپزشک بیمارستانی یاد می کنند 
تا چندین سال حق مطب نمیدن و باید تو بیمارستان های دولتی کار کنی 
اگه هم رفتی عضو هیئت علمی که دیگه اصلا حق مطب نداری
قصد دلسرد کردم ندارم ولی حقیقت هایی بود که از یه جراح فک وصورت شنیدم
اتفاقا مشهد هم بودن 
 + 
به نظرم کسی که به جراحی علاقه داره رشته های پزشکی براش بهتره و انتخاب گزینه هاش بیشتره
*

----------


## Ali77

> *پذیرش جراحی فک و صورت در ایران خیلی محدوده
> این رشته معایب زیادی داره در عین فواید 
> همین تخصص 5 سال طول میکشه و بیشترین مدت زمان تخصص در رشته های دندان هست
> فکرشو بکن 6 سال عمومی دندون ، 5 سالم تخصص میشه 11 سال دو سالم که طرحته
> یه چیزی تو مایه های گرفتن تخصص های پزشکی دیگه میشه این اعداد رو حساب کنی
> در بیمارستان ها به جراح های فک و صورت به اسم دندانپزشک بیمارستانی یاد می کنند 
> تا چندین سال حق مطب نمیدن و باید تو بیمارستان های دولتی کار کنی 
> اگه هم رفتی عضو هیئت علمی که دیگه اصلا حق مطب نداری
> قصد دلسرد کردم ندارم ولی حقیقت هایی بود که از یه جراح فک وصورت شنیدم
> ...


همه اينارو از قبل ميدونستم جز اينكه حق مطب نميدن
ينى هيچ راهى نداره؟نميشه امتيازو يه جورى خريد؟تخصص هاى ديگه هم همينطورين؟

----------


## javadm992

چه زود دیر میشه....
94 بود الان 96....

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط kimiagar


پذیرش جراحی فک و صورت در ایران خیلی محدوده
این رشته معایب زیادی داره در عین فواید 
همین تخصص 5 سال طول میکشه و بیشترین مدت زمان تخصص در رشته های دندان هست
فکرشو بکن 6 سال عمومی دندون ، 5 سالم تخصص میشه 11 سال دو سالم که طرحته
یه چیزی تو مایه های گرفتن تخصص های پزشکی دیگه میشه این اعداد رو حساب کنی
در بیمارستان ها به جراح های فک و صورت به اسم دندانپزشک بیمارستانی یاد می کنند 
تا چندین سال حق مطب نمیدن و باید تو بیمارستان های دولتی کار کنی 
اگه هم رفتی عضو هیئت علمی که دیگه اصلا حق مطب نداری
قصد دلسرد کردم ندارم ولی حقیقت هایی بود که از یه جراح فک وصورت شنیدم
اتفاقا مشهد هم بودن 
 + 
به نظرم کسی که به جراحی علاقه داره رشته های پزشکی براش بهتره و انتخاب گزینه هاش بیشتره



خیلی از اعضای هیت علمی جراحی فک..مطب دارن//چطور.میگی اصلا حق مجوز مطب ندارن؟*

----------


## ARYAN

به عنوان استارتر تاپيك (عنوان تاپيك توسط ادمين ها براى سال هاى بعد آپديت ميشه و من هيچ تغييرى ندادم) بابد بگم كه الان با وجود رشته محل هاى "تعهدى"  و يه سرى آمار و ارقام و ارجاعات كه در پست مربوط به كنكور 94 هستش و الان شايد متفاوت باشه،و اينكه مطالب زياد ترى رو براى مقايسه و جامعيت تاپيك مى توان اورد،چنين تاپيكى نياز به ايجاد دوباره و با مطالب جديد دارد.

از ادمين ها خواهشمندم كه اين تاپيك رو قفل كرده و تيتر را به همان تيتر اوليه تغيير دهند،و تاپيك ديگرى با مطالب به روز و بيشتر ايجاد شود.
با تشكر.

----------


## king of konkur

سلام. کسی اطلاع داره که میشه با مدرک پزشکی یا دندون پزشکی ایران خارج کشور تحصیل کرد یا ن؟

----------


## Alirezalireza

> *پذیرش جراحی فک و صورت در ایران خیلی محدوده
> این رشته معایب زیادی داره در عین فواید 
> همین تخصص 5 سال طول میکشه و بیشترین مدت زمان تخصص در رشته های دندان هست
> فکرشو بکن 6 سال عمومی دندون ، 5 سالم تخصص میشه 11 سال دو سالم که طرحته
> یه چیزی تو مایه های گرفتن تخصص های پزشکی دیگه میشه این اعداد رو حساب کنی
> در بیمارستان ها به جراح های فک و صورت به اسم دندانپزشک بیمارستانی یاد می کنند 
> تا چندین سال حق مطب نمیدن و باید تو بیمارستان های دولتی کار کنی 
> اگه هم رفتی عضو هیئت علمی که دیگه اصلا حق مطب نداری
> قصد دلسرد کردم ندارم ولی حقیقت هایی بود که از یه جراح فک وصورت شنیدم
> ...


والا فك و صورت هيچي از تخصصاي پزشكي كم نداره، خيلللللي از كشور ها فك و صورت تخصص پزشكي ارائه ميدن، ايران، امريكا كانادا اينا واسه دندونن،
ياد شدن ب صورت دندانپزشك بيمارستاني نه چيز بديه نه چيزي كمتر از تخصصاي ديگس

بقيه مشكلات مطب و طرح و غيره همش واسه پزشكي هم هست...

----------


## yasser0411

> سلام. کسی اطلاع داره که میشه با مدرک پزشکی یا دندون پزشکی ایران خارج کشور تحصیل کرد یا ن؟


تحصیل رو نمیدونم اما با دندون و پزشکی نمیشه اقامت خارج گرفت بهترین راه اقامت پرستاری هستش

----------


## somiii1998

بله میشه به شرطی که مدرکت از دانشگاه های دولتی ایران باشه.
و باید مدرک ilets یا tofel داشته باشی.
اگه بخوای المان یا فرانسه بری که دیگه باید زبون اون کشور هم بلد باشی.  یه حساب پر از پول هم باید تو بانک ایران داشته باشی.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## divarsabz

دوستان
کسی میدونه  کارنامه قبولی دانشگاه ازاد تو کدوم سایت هست؟؟؟

----------


## divarsabz

دوستان
کسی میدونه  کارنامه قبولی دانشگاه ازاد تو کدوم سایت هست؟؟؟

----------


## divarsabz

لازم دارم

----------


## mnb1392

> دوستان
> کسی میدونه  کارنامه قبولی دانشگاه ازاد تو کدوم سایت هست؟؟؟


هیوا گروپ داره 
تراز و برای هر‌منطقه یک کارنامه گذاشته

----------


## mnb1392

> دوستان
> کسی میدونه  کارنامه قبولی دانشگاه ازاد تو کدوم سایت هست؟؟؟


هیوا گروپ داره 
تراز و برای هر‌منطقه یک کارنامه گذاشته

----------


## kjk123

بچه ها پزشکی های پردیس اون 2 سال طرح رو ندارن؟؟؟ اگه ندارن سربازیشون چی میشه پس؟؟؟ بعد اگه پردیسیا بخوان برن طرح بهشون به اندازه اونایی حقوق میدن که سربازی رفتن؟؟

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط kjk123


بچه ها پزشکی های پردیس اون 2 سال طرح رو ندارن؟؟؟ اگه ندارن سربازیشون چی میشه پس؟؟؟ بعد اگه پردیسیا بخوان برن طرح بهشون به اندازه اونایی حقوق میدن که سربازی رفتن؟؟


پردیسیا از نظر طرح و سربازی هیچ فرقی با روزانه ها ندارن و مشمول همون قوانین اونا هستن.
دخترا باید برن طرح
پسرایی که قبل قبولی سربازی شونو انجام دادن یا معافیت دائم دارن باید برن طرح
بقیه پسرا هم باید برن سربازی و دیگه لازم نیست برن طرح.
حقوق سربازی با طرح هم خیلی متفاوته. سربازی بسته به جاش تو رنج حدود 300-400 هزار تومنه (ممکنه کمی بیشتر یا کمترم بشه)
طرح از 2-3 میلیون هست تا مبالغ بالاتر بسته به درجه محرومیت منطقه*

----------


## sheyda3000

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط kjk123


بچه ها پزشکی های پردیس اون 2 سال طرح رو ندارن؟؟؟ اگه ندارن سربازیشون چی میشه پس؟؟؟ بعد اگه پردیسیا بخوان برن طرح بهشون به اندازه اونایی حقوق میدن که سربازی رفتن؟؟


همهههههه طرح رو دارن
فقط روزانه ها در قبال تحصیل رایگان باید تعهد بدن که واسه ی دولت کار  کنن( تعداد سال ها هم با توجه به بومی منطقه ۱،۲ یا ۳ هست) اما دانشگاه های پولی مثل پردیس این تعهد رو ندارن
البته فک میکنم قابل خریدن هست ک گرونه و معمولا همه انجامش میدن سخت نیست*

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sheyda3000




همهههههه طرح رو دارن
فقط روزانه ها در قبال تحصیل رایگان باید تعهد بدن که واسه ی دولت کار  کنن( تعداد سال ها هم با توجه به بومی منطقه ۱،۲ یا ۳ هست) اما دانشگاه های پولی مثل پردیس این تعهد رو ندارن
البته فک میکنم قابل خریدن هست ک گرونه و معمولا همه انجامش میدن سخت نیست


مدت طرح به منطقه 1و2و3 ربطی نداره و فقط به درجه محرومیت منطقه ارتباط داره.
اونی که تو برگه تعهد هنگام ثبت نام نوشته شده فرمالیته است و بهش عمل نمیشه.
مقررات طرح هم برای فارغ التحصیلان روزانه و پردیس و آزاد یکسانه و تفاوتی ندارن. فقط دانشجویان دوره های بومی تعهدیه که فرق میکنن و 3 برابر مدت تحصیل تعهد خدمت دارن.*

----------


## sheyda3000

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط revenger



مدت طرح به منطقه 1و2و3 ربطی نداره و فقط به درجه محرومیت منطقه ارتباط داره.
اونی که تو برگه تعهد هنگام ثبت نام نوشته شده فرمالیته است و بهش عمل نمیشه.
مقررات طرح هم برای فارغ التحصیلان روزانه و پردیس و آزاد یکسانه و تفاوتی ندارن. فقط دانشجویان دوره های بومی تعهدیه که فرق میکنن و 3 برابر مدت تحصیل تعهد خدمت دارن.


بله طرح رو میدونم ک همه باید انجام بدن ! 
اما اونی هم ک میگید فرمالیته هست رو من شنیدم ک راحت میشه خرید اما در هر صورت تعهد گرفته میشه 
بعد اینکه انجام بدن یا ندن رو نمیدونم اما اعتراضاتی هم شده به خصوص واسه متخصص ها نه عمومی
( بله قضیه بومی تعهدی ک کلا فرق داره)*

----------


## fatemeh.hhh

> *
> مدت طرح به منطقه 1و2و3 ربطی نداره و فقط به درجه محرومیت منطقه ارتباط داره.
> اونی که تو برگه تعهد هنگام ثبت نام نوشته شده فرمالیته است و بهش عمل نمیشه.
> مقررات طرح هم برای فارغ التحصیلان روزانه و پردیس و آزاد یکسانه و تفاوتی ندارن. فقط دانشجویان دوره های بومی تعهدیه که فرق میکنن و 3 برابر مدت تحصیل تعهد خدمت دارن.*


طرح برای دانشجوهای مازاد و پردیس وجود نداره، چون فلسفه طرح اینه که شما ۷ سال با هزینه دولت تحصیل کردی و در ازاش دو سال توی مناطق محروم خدمت میکنی، پس کسی که برای تحصیل پول پرداخت کرده نباید طرح داشته باشه و نداره

این چیزی که من گفتم رو مطمئنم ولی راجب پسرایی که سربازی دارن شک دارم و احتمال میدم که اونا حتی اگه مازاد یا پردیس هم باشن باید سربازیشون رو به صورت طرح بگذرونن

----------


## sheyda3000

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatemeh.hhh


طرح برای دانشجوهای مازاد و پردیس وجود نداره، چون فلسفه طرح اینه که شما ۷ سال با هزینه دولت تحصیل کردی و در ازاش دو سال توی مناطق محروم خدمت میکنی، پس کسی که برای تحصیل پول پرداخت کرده نباید طرح داشته باشه و نداره

این چیزی که من گفتم رو مطمئنم ولی راجب پسرایی که سربازی دارن شک دارم و احتمال میدم که اونا حتی اگه مازاد یا پردیس هم باشن باید سربازیشون رو به صورت طرح بگذرونن


دوتا از دوستامون پزشکی ازاد تهران و بین الملل فارغ التحصیل شدن و الان یه ساله منطقه محروم در طرح میگذرونن

تو نت هم سرچ کنید میبینید طرح رو همه دارن
اون تعهد که پردیس نداره و‌روزانه داره*

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatemeh.hhh


طرح برای دانشجوهای مازاد و پردیس وجود نداره، چون فلسفه طرح اینه که شما ۷ سال با هزینه دولت تحصیل کردی و در ازاش دو سال توی مناطق محروم خدمت میکنی، پس کسی که برای تحصیل پول پرداخت کرده نباید طرح داشته باشه و نداره

این چیزی که من گفتم رو مطمئنم ولی راجب پسرایی که سربازی دارن شک دارم و احتمال میدم که اونا حتی اگه مازاد یا پردیس هم باشن باید سربازیشون رو به صورت طرح بگذرونن


متاسفانه تو کشور ما تصمیمات زیاد برمبنای فلسفه و منطق نیست
و اگه به دفترچه انتخاب رشته کنکور مراجعه کنید میبنید که پردیس از نظر مقررات طرح هیچ تفاوتی با روزانه نداره.*

----------


## Tom-Hardy

*شرمنده سوالمو اینجا مطرح میکنم...واقعا عذر میخوام

سوالم اینه:
من معلمی زیست قبول شدم.اولویت پایین ترم هم پرستاری طبق کارنامه سبز میارم.حالا میخوام درخواست بررسی اشتباه در انتخاب رشته و تقاضای اولویت بعدی رو بدم که پرستاری رو بررسی کنن.انتقالی کار سختیه 
اما اگه فرضا دو دانشگاه قبول کنن و سنجش هم نامه بده،اونوقت من پشیمون بشم،میتونم دانشگاه و رشته جدید نرم و همون معلمی خودم رو ادامه بدم یا مجبورم برم پرستاری؟؟!
سوالیه که انگار کسی جوابشو نمیدونه
این سوالو کردم چون هنوز تو شک و تردیدم نسبت به این دو رشته.

مهلت درخواست هم نهایتا فرداست...لطفا کمک کنید...خیلی ممنون*

----------


## Ebrahim999

> طرح برای دانشجوهای مازاد و پردیس وجود نداره، چون فلسفه طرح اینه که شما ۷ سال با هزینه دولت تحصیل کردی و در ازاش دو سال توی مناطق محروم خدمت میکنی، پس کسی که برای تحصیل پول پرداخت کرده نباید طرح داشته باشه و نداره
> 
> این چیزی که من گفتم رو مطمئنم ولی راجب پسرایی که سربازی دارن شک دارم و احتمال میدم که اونا حتی اگه مازاد یا پردیس هم باشن باید سربازیشون رو به صورت طرح بگذرونن


منطق درستيه ولي خب اينطوري نيست
پرديس هم طرح داره

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> *شرمنده سوالمو اینجا مطرح میکنم...واقعا عذر میخوام
> 
> سوالم اینه:
> من معلمی زیست قبول شدم.اولویت پایین ترم هم پرستاری طبق کارنامه سبز میارم.حالا میخوام درخواست بررسی اشتباه در انتخاب رشته و تقاضای اولویت بعدی رو بدم که پرستاری رو بررسی کنن.انتقالی کار سختیه 
> اما اگه فرضا دو دانشگاه قبول کنن و سنجش هم نامه بده،اونوقت من پشیمون بشم،میتونم دانشگاه و رشته جدید نرم و همون معلمی خودم رو ادامه بدم یا مجبورم برم پرستاری؟؟!
> سوالیه که انگار کسی جوابشو نمیدونه
> این سوالو کردم چون هنوز تو شک و تردیدم نسبت به این دو رشته.
> 
> مهلت درخواست هم نهایتا فرداست...لطفا کمک کنید...خیلی ممنون*


عزیز من انتخاب رشتست و بحث یه عمر زندگیتون.خاله بازی که نیست تند تند تصمیمتونو عوض کنین.شماباید بالاخره فکرتونو بکنید ببینید کدومشو ترجیح میدین و دیگه فکر چیز دیگه ای نباشید و همونو برید.نمیشه که یه روز پرستاری بخواین فرداش پشیمون بشید معلمی بخواین باز دوباره پس فردا دوباره پرستاری

----------

